# Working Girls: a journal for my many mares



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

And here are the two babies, both coming 3 this year. 

Lola was by big purchase in 2019, she's bred really nice (is related to Martha on the dams side) and has the nicest mind. She came to me pretty well handled so I've mostly just done prep work with her to get her ready to be started this Spring. She's a doll and I can't say enough good things about her. 

































And Willa is my problem child lol! Just working on getting halter broke right now, she thinks she's a wild beast with a huge personal space bubble. I got her as a weanling from the same place the Squiggy came from 13 years ago. Lots of potential here with this one!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't believe Squigs is 14...
I remember when you got her and Penny!

Excited to follow your up and comers!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I can't believe Squigs is 14...
> I remember when you got her and Penny!
> 
> Excited to follow your up and comers!


I cant believe it either 
She still acts like she's 4, right down to the bucking fit the first time she gets saddled in the Spring! It's ridiculous. 

Im trying to find someone with an indoor arena set up for starting colts so I can get Lola started before calving time, it would be nice to be able to toodle around checking cows on a colt. 🤞


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha! You'd probably be worried if she didn't do it!

That would be awesome if you could find a place to get Lola going before you get busy.

Are you at the family place or working for someone?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Haha! You'd probably be worried if she didn't do it!
> 
> That would be awesome if you could find a place to get Lola going before you get busy.
> 
> Are you at the family place or working for someone?


I've moved out to help my fiance keep his moms place going since the passing of his dad. We did a pretty serious cull on the cow herd so only have about 150 cows, but we kept 40 replacements that we're calving out this spring and we keep a good bunch of the calves and grass them as yearlings so it's enough work for two of us and 4 dogs!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

The girls are lovely.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm excited to see you back. We need experienced horsemen/women like you to share your experience and skills.


----------



## SarahSpringer (Jan 27, 2021)

They are lovely. The eye is happy looking at the happy and well-groomed horses that are so much loved and cared for!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm going through the most recent videos I have of each of these girls, unfortunately I dont have much that's very up to date. But these will serve as a good starting point.

I have a couple videos of Penny from the spring/summer, but I've improved my rein handling a lot since those videos, and she's lighter now too. 










The latest I have of her was last week showing a couple exercises I do riding with one rein at a time:





And I have this video of Martha from not long after she first arrived here. I got her after Penny got hurt in the fall. I had Martha for a couple months last year, and rode her a week last Spring so she's pretty familiar to me.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Your horses are beautiful! And so is your ranch! 

I just had the strangest idea... could you barrel race around hay bales? Except it'd be called hay racing... I got the idea from watching you lope around the bales.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

All About Hope said:


> Your horses are beautiful! And so is your ranch!
> 
> I just had the strangest idea... could you barrel race around hay bales? Except it'd be called hay racing... I got the idea from watching you lope around the bales.


Thank you!
I believe I did see someone had organized a barrel race in a farmed field that was a much larger than normal pattern and used bales for barrels. Looked like a blast!!

I wouldn't go faster than a trot to make sharp turns repeatedly on grass though, its hard on a horse and teaches them to be scared of getting down into the ground. I have used bales for slow work practice tons! Especially where I'm at now, I dont have an arena and would have to haul to town to practice so I just do my slow work on salt blocks in the pastures or bales during haying season!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Rode Penny yesterday, mostly just worked on some softness and her turnarounds, getting her to cross over her front legs right without stepping on herself lol.

The ground is poor and shes really out of shape so I didn't expect a lot. Heres the fuzzy girl:









Edited to add a poor video from yesterday


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely mares! 
I like that you call your youngsters babies. Some people want to think they are mature at that age.

Great videos.
I'm adding you to my mental list of "perfect posters" on the forum. Strange how hard it is to find videos of good posting on youtube, but on the forum we have examples of some really good riding.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@gottatrot gosh, what a compliment! 

If there's anything you or anyone else would like specific videos of, I can try my best with what I have. It will help motivate me to ride more too!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It was ridiculously nice out today so I was busy all afternoon with horses!
First Lola had a lesson about her mouth-shy-ness, I think she had a bad dentist experience before she came to me. 
She wore a bit and bridle for the first time today, handled it pretty well. While letting her learn how to hold the bit I worked her a little with ropes around various parts of her body and belly and flank. She was a good kid! 
















Finished her day off with standing tied nicely in the barn to have a snack.









I then rode Martha - uploading video now so I'll write about that later.

And then I took Penny for a good trot and worked on using more bit and less bosal and staying soft. 
I picked up a new rope last week so I took the opportunity of having my good horse saddled to stretch it and run it around my horn to help get rid of some of the wax.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

So Martha has been pretty good at being bent in any way but the way that she needs to be lol! She's very distracted, looky, spooky and touchy, and over reactive. In this video I'm just trying to work on some softness, getting and maintaining the right bend without being picked on, not panicking in her turn arounds and not backing up in a panic when she doesn't know what to do next.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Started the Penny on some new supplemental feed today, hoping for improvement in her feet. No matter what they're chipped and cracked, so I hope this helps. She also got to model a new bosal hanger I just made.









Not a lot else going on other than everyone getting some lovins 🤷‍♀️


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I had big plans to ride today now that we are out of our cold snap here, but as soon as I got over to the horses the wind picked up and I got an instant wind headache.

Still managed to play with miss Lola a bit, just working on getting her keen to follow a feel and keeping her attention on me. Started with standing in the barn to be brushed and standing patiently for a few minutes. Shes getting pretty good about things! I can stop, turn and back her without touching the lead. I tried to get video but my phone kept blowing down. Got a couple of still images of her following my leading hand.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Not super horse related, but alongside my horses I have a working dog as well. She was my SO's pup when we met and she took to me so she became mine. I've never had a working dog before so just the last couple years I've been learning about training and working with my dog. She has a pile of natural ability and instinct and she is very independent and doesn't like to be micro managed.
Anyways, I found a gopro dog harness that my SO had packed away and strapped it to my dog while we moved some cows a while ago...
I have a full 8 minute video on facebook but I don't think I can share the link here, but I did upload 3 short clips with some added humor that I made for tiktok 😉

⚠ Language warning in the videos!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahaha those videos were great!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Just in for a quick snack before going back out - did a fun little rope game with Penny and Martha today.

Videos to come but here are a couple screen shots.
Martha:









Penny:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Martha has this on again/off again fear of ropes, on the ground, in her legs, just existing, anywhere. 
I've roped live critters off of her and did fairly extensive preparation with her, even though the guy who started her also did pretty extensive work on her with ropes. 
But just every now and then she gets in a mood where ropes are going to eat her alive. 

My horses have been off for nearly 3 weeks so they are not in great shape nor are they feeling very sharp but they are kind of fresh. I thought that this exercise I saw Bruce Sandifer do a short video on looked like fun and a good way to get feet moving with some kind of purpose. 

So I start off by just swinging the rope a lot and moving her around it, and throwing it on the ground (a rope in front of her on the ground has been her nemesis). When I have the dummy caught, the goal is for the changes of direction to be smooth and fluid. This was as much a drill for me to get more in tune with using me seat as it was to wake up the horses feet. After riding two horses through this, I am TIRED.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never met a horse named Martha before. That's a pretty cute name.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My arm got tired watching!!! I couldn't of done that with one horse let alone two!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Martha came with the name "Chick" and it just didn't fit so Martha she became!

Penny is the type that really only works good when in constant work. Shes my good horse, blah blah blah, but she's only good when she's being rode all the time. She often has a slight struggle with her feet getting stuck in turnarounds and she isn't great at crossing over in the front, and then objects by throwing her head, all a work in progress. Shes roped plenty of live critters so she's well acquainted with ropes, so doing this with her wasn't about the rope but getting her feet moving.
Today it took me quite a while to jive with her and get her feet moving, as it usually does when she's had time off. I honestly didn't have high expectations for her today because she's had so much time off, and my riding isn't up to snuff 🤷‍♀️


----------



## PiebaldPunk (Feb 28, 2021)

You've got gorgeous horses, and the scenery is to die for as well. That exercise does seem tough on the arm.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> My arm got tired watching!!! I couldn't of done that with one horse let alone two!


Less than a month before we should be getting some calves on the ground, so gotta get the roping arm fit for branding season 🤣 
A couple years ago we did our 150 head and heel with 4 ropers. I think I slept for a whole day after everything was done.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have no pictures or videos from today but I had help getting miss Willa caught again. She is coming around pretty good! We have her "picking me up" off the fence to get her caught instead of chasing her around and teaching bad habits (what I unintentionally managed to do before I had help 🤦‍♀️). So in picking me up off the fence, the other person works her gently until she makes the decision to put her head in the loop I'm holding next to the fence. I can then gently close the loop around her neck and then work her from the ground until we can get a halter on. The guy I have helping me with her is insanely talented to I've stepped back and let him do most of the work with her while I try to absorb info. 

Today he worked on her figuring out how to unstick her hind legs in order to follow the lead. She has a habit of wanting to take off and try to get you onto her right eye, so he would walk around her to tempt her to want to put him in her other eye and waited for her to make the decision to move her hindquarter over and follow the rope instead. A lot of the things we are doing with her are not only to get her quiet to handle on the ground but also set her up well to be rode. 

While I had him for the afternoon I also got him to help me with Martha a little. We ended up checking her up a little in the hackamore, less than 3 minutes each side as well as both reins back. Lately she has been pushy in the hackamore and has really been bending the opposite way around a circle, literally as if she was just looking at something over that way. I had tried a few different manners of applying either leg and either rein in all combinations that made sense to me. Before checking her up he had me ride her around the roundpen and lift on my inside rein, keeping it in line with the point of her shoulder (no wider no narrower) and push her toward the fence with the inside leg. It helped for sure but I think that the few minutes of having her checked up lightly made an even bigger difference with less of a fight. 

Hoping to get some time in on both of those girls this week.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I caught a little example of some of my expectations of a horse when on the ground before riding today. If you can't lead a horse around softly and respectfully, how the hay are you going to accomplish any of it on it's back? 







Today while riding, I tried taking more slack out of the reins and riding nearly on a contact with just the bosal. I learned the other day that a lot of problems we sometimes have are from the horse getting "lost" in the slack of a rein or even a leadrope. I was told that they like the support and clarity of what's expected of them if the slack is taken out. Penny has a history of flicking her nose and riding a little differently made her kind of ticked off at first but then relaxed and rode around pretty nice and soft with out nose flicking. Definitely going to carry on with this a little more!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Martha really benefits from being rode on a short and supportive rein, as I learned the other day. It's nearly cured a handful of the things I've been working through. Next step is to start using the outside rein more so she can get better at riding around with one hand. 









And here's Squigg just being a chonk living her best life while I'm busy with all the youngins!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

In light of some of the recent threads gone sour and some of the things I'm trying to learn right now, I wanted to leave a few thoughts before I'm out for the day. 

When we worked with Willa, I notice that my help has intentionally been putting her in very uncomfortable positions (for a horse that has been more or less unhandled). He does this and then just is patient and waits for her to work it out and make a decision. He leaves the door open for the right decision, but is ready to correct her if she moves to do the wrong thing. She has been really sticky about changing eyes, and prefers you on her right side over her left. An example of the things he was doing is he'd circle her until he was in a spot that made her want to resist switching eyes or made her want to put him on her comfortable side. He'd just stand there and let her work it over and make a decision. She rarely does the "wrong" thing if she's given some time to process it. 

So, I wonder, if you are avoiding making the horse uncomfortable, unpleasant, or putting pressure on him, how are you going to teach him to think through uncomfortable situations that can't be planned or prepared for in his life? 

Also, for Willa, nearly everything a person is doing to her is uncomfortable and unpleasant. Things that other well handled horses wouldn't bat an eye at, she finds awfully not OK. Shes just now figuring out that maybe sometimes scratches aren't terrible. 
Having one person above her on a fence and another on the ground on her other side is unpleasant for her, and might be for lots of horses.
Having a foot picked up is a big deal for her because it's taking that option away from her and makes her vulnerable. So I could stuff her with treats through all of this, or I could be patient and quiet and give her the chance to actually process what is happening and make a decision. I suppose that is one of the reasons why I am skeptical about strictly +R... might it lead a horse to just going through the motions and doing the things you're asking of him to get the treat instead of really getting him to use his brain and work things out to make a decision?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So true, so true. Horses can't expand their comfort zone without going into the range of discomfort. And we all know that any time a horse figures out the "answer" to the bind, it will stay with him better than if we showed him the way out of the bind.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gottatrot said:


> Lovely mares!
> I like that you call your youngsters babies. Some people want to think they are mature at that age.
> 
> Great videos.
> I'm adding you to my mental list of "perfect posters" on the forum. Strange how hard it is to find videos of good posting on youtube, but on the forum we have examples of some really good riding.



I agree, you post the trot perfectly.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh gee thanks you guys! I spend a significant amount of time at a trot when checking cows and such, must be a contributing factor lol!

Today I took Penny to go check some fence where the neighbors cows have been coming through, learned that a snowbank is higher than the fence and it is solid enough that the cows were just walking over.

After we got back, I rode her around for a bit and asked her for a little more softness and collection than last time. There's no point in trying to ask for any of it if the horse doesn't have the fitness, or if they're too fresh.

Shes always done spicy things when she picks up a lead until she's done it a couple times that day, keeps me on my toes!

At the end of the video, I'm trying to ask her to soften up before walking off, after some backing up and her sharing some thoughts on the matter, she got it.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> So, I wonder, if you are avoiding making the horse uncomfortable, unpleasant, or putting pressure on him, how are you going to teach him to think through uncomfortable situations that can't be planned or prepared for in his life?


Right. I also remember something a dog trainer told me once, which really stuck with me. She said that dogs can't learn anything if they always do everything correctly. They can only learn what is right by making mistakes. So if a dog always happened to sit next to you when you stopped, they'd never learn that was what you wanted until they did it wrong and you corrected them. That seems to be true with horses as well. 

No matter how gentle you think you are, putting a saddle on a horse or picking up his feet are things that go completely against his nature. He will have to accept these negative things, and many others, even if you think you are teaching him in a positive way. What you are essentially doing is asking him to accept being trapped, which a natural horse would never accept, and to accept having a predator (cougar) on his back, which a natural horse would also never accept. We have to make horses uncomfortable if we are going to use them. When you see how unhandled horses behave, it really sinks in how many very unnatural things we do teach them to accept. Even the most "positive" way of handling horses is very negative compared to their natural state.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@gottatrot

I've always been of the opinion that using strictly one method of training is not the way to go. Whether it is one trainer or clinicians program or something like +R. This is kind of being talked about in your journal, but it is worth repeating.

Also, the things I learned about my horses sometimes getting "lost" in the slack of my lead rope or even my reins is interesting. The first things I was told when I first started with the bosal was that you never want to ride with contact on it, and that they are harsher than you think so be careful, etc. But here I am riding with a significantly shorter rein to the point that I am nearly riding on a contact, and my horses have changed in 3 days.

So...my horses benefit from what could be seen as more pressure more often and they actually are more comfortable with it vs more slack more often. So they are essentially trying to seek out the pressure (support) from me so they can understand better and be more sure of what to do. To me that means they are looking to me for leadership, AND to to them, pressure (support) is a positive thing.

But then I am told I cannot have a positive relationship with these horses because of the methods I use? Things don't add up for me. If you were to take these horses, especially Martha and Penny who both have a lot of try and a strong desire to please, and step back and let them make all their own decisions and not put any pressure on them, I think they would be kind of lost and start to lose a lot of their try. They would still be pleasant to be around but I think that might be the extent of it.

Anyways, I wish that a couple of those threads hadn't gone the way they did because there was potential for good discussion there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

not sure which threads you are referring to, . . . but the way you talk about your mares, and how you tailor your approach , indicates a great sensitivity on your part. It's an asset, and can be a doorway to hurt feelings, too.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Still a week behind in reading your journal. The only branding I've done was around 1980 helping friends. Not on horseback, though. The last time was helping the friend who eventually sold us Trooper and who has let us come along when herding over 3,000 sheep. But back then, he had about 2 dozen purebred sheep and a handful of cows. He asked me to help him brand and dehorn a calf.

Got there and the "calf" probably weighed upwards of 700-800 lbs. It was in a round pen with a snubbing post. And some ropes. Two of us versus a 700+ lb "calf". This baptist boy was soon cussing about 10 times a minute. A couple of hours later, the job was finished. The brand wasn't pretty and neither were we, but it was done. My friend turned to me and said, "_You know, I've gotta get the branding done when they're a bit younger!_" 

It is amazing we're still friends 40 years later.....

;>)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> But then I am told I cannot have a positive relationship with these horses because of the methods I use? Things don't add up for me.


When there is enough of a disconnect between what I see and what someone claims, I eventually conclude the other person has no relevant experience. Seriously? Anyone who has actually been around even a small number of horses knows people can have great and happy horses while including negative consequences for unhelpful behavior by the horse. The idea that Mia and Bandit feel abused and afraid of me is laughable to anyone who has actually been around my horses or even....just around horses much. Your videos alone make the theory of abuse insane. Folks can post on the Internet about their great experience and claim decades of it. But when what they describe doesn't match any reality I've seen, I eventually conclude their experience is in the production of hot air.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@bsms 
We never used horses to brand until I was 11 or so. Might seem awful young but most ranch kids at that age have been helping in the branding pen for a few years at least. Carrying the nut bucket or following the vaccine people around with a marker to put on the calf so everyone knows it is done. But boy, am I thankful that in my teenage years (that age where you are designated to wrestle) we started using horses. It's a lot more people friendly, and it's easier on calves too. The faster they can be in and out, the better. 

Your story made me laugh- in a good way. Things like that have happened to all of us. I remember when I was away in college I came back home for Christmas and my dad wanted me to rope an older cow with bad feet to he could trim them. He told me she was so lame she couldn't get around all that great so I should be able to lay her down by myself with the Squigg. As soon as that old thing saw a horse coming, she found a new gear. I didn't feel too keen about roping this cow in the ice and snow at a high lope so I directed her to the corrals, and she choose a high lope the whole way. I ended up being able to get her laid down in the corral after a fashion, and she got a little toe trim. I have many many stories about things going sideways so I know where you are coming from there. 

On another note...
If we really were so horrible to our horses, we would have a really hard time getting them to do anything. But, horses are great judges of character and even little Willa is happy to come and hang out with me. Yesterday I sat on the fence a while with my young girls (Lola, Willa) and the mini, and they all formed a semi circle around me and fell asleep. I know we aren't horrible people, but it's a little bit upsetting and confusing that we could be judged so harshly and viewed so negatively as horsepeople for how we work with them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Horses are amazing creatures and I think some people don't give them enough credit. 
I'm all about being kind to horses but they can handle a lot. I haven't found shielding them from every questionable experience to be beneficial for the horse or myself. 

Putting a horse in an uncomfortable position while being controlled can teach a horse to handle himself and his emotions when put in a bad, uncontrolled situation.

You probably work a lot by yourself like I did, having a horse freeze and go inside himself for awhile rather than explode in a high pressure, bad situation can keep a wreck from being a bad one. I have had that possibly save my life or avoid a trip to the hospital. 
That's not the time to worry about if a horse "consents".

You're doing a great job with your horses and I enjoy your journal. Keep it up!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you!!

Willa got to do a lot of big girl things yesterday. First time being out of the roundpen on a lead, wore a hackamore and hot used to the feel of it, and then we went to the barn where she wore some things and got her feet trimmed. After a couple tries of picking the foot up and waiting for her to hold it still and setting it down nicely, she let all of her feet be handled without fuss. She even got to go into the tie stall for a few bites of hay and learned how to back out of it.
I have no idea how this guy can take a horse you can't walk up to a catch to standing tied in the barn to have its feet trimmed and the barn floor swept all around her and in her feet.
Blows my little mind.

















ETA: 
Penny is getting some "special" snacks in hopes that it will help her feet be less cracked. I've been working on getting her feet trimmed, did her fronts the other day and her back feet yesterday. 








I've been obsessed with time lapse videos lately 🤷‍♀️






We had a few signs of Spring yesterday as well, a chipmunk in a bird feeder and the spring going through my horses pasture started to flow!








I was quite windy yesterday so I didn't ride, it was much nicer to judt hang out in the barn with Willa.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Willa's giving that guy a cautious eye.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Willa's giving that guy a cautious eye.


Hehe she sure was. That eye also has more white to it (I'm not sure what the term is? Something with the sclera??) so when she gives looks it looks extra dramatic. 

It was also her first time ever being handled outside of the roundpen, and first time ever in a building. Big steps!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

After a real run around with AQHA, Lola's papers where delivered to my email today!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today was an absolutely wonderful day to ride!
Rode Penny in the bridle, and just worked on using more bridle rein through maneuvers. 

Took Martha for a trot and a ride away from the yard where everything was very spooky.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I debated for a while about posting video from yesterday. Martha had a bad day. 
She was extra spooky and wanted to play tug of war with me. 4 dogs running around like bafoons maybe didn't help but she's rode for hours with dogs plenty of times before, so she didnt have a good reason have been so dramatic about it. 

I started off with working on getting her to pick up and be soft to the correct bend in a circle, she fought and pushed on me and wanted to speed up when I added more leg and tried to fall into the circle, basically tried everything. From the video, it is hard to see any change but I quit the moment I felt her think and consider being soft and didn't really push the issue beyond that. 

I'm probably not describing all of this in order with the video, but I also did a little bit of transitioning down out of the trot with my body, I usually work on this with an exhale and then I change my seat to how I would ride a walk. The horse should follow that change. 

Another thing I've been trying to work on with her in her turnarounds/spin. I have no idea really how to teach a horse to spin much less troubleshoot, but I'm doing my best. The guy that started Martha taught her a "coke bottle" spin which she does in a panic. This means she doesn't pivot on a hind leg but more pivots around her middle, think of spinning a bottle. I tried to get some rollbacks out of her to get her weight onto a pivot foot, and then tried to work on her spin. I edited a few tries out of the video because they were UGLY, but when she would go into a coke bottle spin or try to walk out of it, I'd back her up and load her onto her hiney and ask for it again. I know you aren't supposed to back a horse up into a spin, but this worked today. 

You can see she got really worried for a moment and I made her stand and waited for her let it out (when she shook). This is an important thing to do. After pushing a horse to do something or working on something new that is challenging them, I always want to try to make some time for them to release or "let down". Some horses yawn, some will shake, some will just lick and chew but it's important to give them that chance. 






Penny was a good kid yesterday, a little bracey to the bit but she hasn't had one in her mouth since sometime in the fall. We mostly just went for a little trot around the field and then I worked her on some rollbacks and her atrocious turn arounds. In the video I am hardly using my bosal rein, if at all. 
Honestly, I have no need for a horse to spin but it looks good? I dunno. Penny has forever struggled to cross over her front feet without stepping behind or stepping on herself, so I am just happy when she manges to move her front feet without getting stuck. 

Also, it is important that horses are desensitized to Eminem.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it was great you posted the video of Martha. It's really helpful to see how you keep going until the horse finally gets with you mentally. When you patted her at one point it was easy to see she was understanding that she did the right thing. Toward the end she looked nicely settled. The dogs were funny. It was like you had one serious one trying to help and the rest were a bunch of goof balls. I liked the overhead view in the second video.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today I just hung out with Lola in the barn and gave her some tlc, gave her a good brushing and picked her feet. 

If the weather stays nice, I'd like to saddle her this weekend.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

BIG progress today. I was able to halter Willa myself on the ground, and then she learned how to pony from another horse and got saddled!!

We turned Lola in with her so she could buddy up to Lola and be more comfortable and it worked like a charm! Willa only offered 3 or 4 little uncomfortable humpty dumpty hops and then was completely unbothered. Plans are to put a first ride on her tomorrow and saddle Lola. 🤞


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

A couple more pictures of my pretty little girls from yesterday, because I just adore them. 

Theyre both a couple months from their 3 year old birthdays, and starting to fill out and look like big horses.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

No one got rode today, but Lola did get to wear a saddle. She also didn't put up a big fuss. A few kicks and that was all.








Willa was also saddled again, no fuss, all around good girl!

ETA: First saddlings don't have to be a rodeo if the horse is well prepared, and if it is done right. Willa only had a few days of preparation, Lola had a few days over the summer and then 5 minutes of double checking my previous work before I saddled her. They both were turned loose in the roundpen with each other for support and then worked through all gaits without any hiccups. No blow ups, no real bucking. It was a positive experience for everyone involved.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today, Penny and I brought in our yearlings, 20 highland cows, heifers and my longhorns to sort them. I have 3 longhorns going to a sale on Thursday and we are going to start calving in a few weeks so it was a good time to sort the highlands off as well. As per usual, she was spicy and excitable when critters would run or buck. When they do silly things, she sometimes thinks she should too. After she got that out of her system, she was really good and sorted on gravel and mud as good as I could ask for.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Another busy day today! 

Took my longhorns to town, and then rode thr Squigg for the first time in 7 months, she's her typical hot to trot self. Worked on a few figure 8s to get her softened up and picked up a lope each way, no fuss. 









I then did some more work with my young girls, saddled Lola for the second time, this time with my big saddle. The big heavy stirrups spooked her a bit, and she offered to actually buck a little bit today (heavier saddle, big floppy stirrups). No big deal tho, I let her hang while I worked Willa and caught her. I'm happy to be able to get her worked and in a position where she will accept me walking up to her to pet and halter her. I gave her a thorough brushing (she never had one before) in the middle of the roundpen while Lola got used to the saddle. 

Everyone was good today!

























Also, this one made a proper mess of herself after being rode today.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I just love your photos.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Another thing I've been trying to work on with her in her turnarounds/spin. I have no idea really how to teach a horse to spin much less troubleshoot, but I'm doing my best. The guy that started Martha taught her a "coke bottle" spin which she does in a panic


That's tough to fix plus on a horse like her who naturally has a lot of draw!
I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds and giving unsolicited advice on your journal so tell me to shut my pie hole if don't want any of it!

I found on those horses, the momentum in the trot(no stopping to ask for the spin) is what helps them stay forward. The coke bottle spin is a result from the lack of forward motion and stiffness and her being worried about it might of been from someone trying to kick her through it. Similar to barrel turns, if they can't trot a small perfect circle they will not spin correctly. The flaws in the circle will show up in the spin.
Getting her soft and correct in a small trot circle and once she is correct let the reward being able to walk down into the spin. That'll help her relax in it as well then hopefully at some point she will hunt it. Plus the forward momentum from the trot creates the life/energy needed rather than asking for it from the stop and trying to create it in the turn which worries her.

Anyhow I love the pictures and videos and I know how far you brought Squigs so I know all of them are going to be great!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@COWCHICK77

Thank you! I'm definitely open to advice!
Everyone I talk to has different ideas on how to teach a spin. Just today I was told to try to get her to step behind with the front foot instead of crossing over in front! 

When trotting a circle, she often really wants to drop into it and start a turn around. I find that I have to really get aggressive with my inside leg to keep her in a nice circle. I actually worked on that a lot today and got some nice soft circles.
So i guess we get that figured out before I ask for the turnaround!

Any ideas on what to do with a horse that doesn't naturally have a lot of forward momentum at a trot? Penny is one of those lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> @COWCHICK77
> 
> Thank you! I'm definitely open to advice!
> Everyone I talk to has different ideas on how to teach a spin. Just today I was told to try to get her to step behind with the front foot instead of crossing over in front!


I'm not going to say it is wrong as people have different ways of teaching like you said. But it also depends on what kind of turn around you want. A reining horse, cow horse dry work turn around/spin or a cutting horse turn. There are slight differences between the reining and RCH dry work but the big fundamental difference is between the cutting horse turn on a cow and a reining pattern spin. Many say the most difficult thing to teach a reined cow horse is both because of that difference. Or teaching a horse who was originally a cutter to spin because of that draw.
The cutting horse pivots on the outside hind and uses that draw your mares have. The front end backs around the hind end. The turnaround spin is a forward movement, pivoting on the inside hind. A really small circle where the front end moves faster than the hind. 
I ride with a trainer who has a very weird way of training the turnaround/ spin, but it works for him and the trainer he rode under. He uses no inside leg to move the rib. I probably use my inside leg more than anything, especially when initiating the spin to create bend, get the rib out of the way so the shoulder hence front inside foot can back for the outside front to sweep across for the step over. Learninf to ride the filly I sent him has been tough. Either turn for the cutter or reiner I get the rib out of the way. (However you can get them overbent causing them to fall on the front end and the outside hip flips out). It really is a balancing act!



QHriderKE said:


> When trotting a circle, she often really wants to drop into it and start a turn around. I find that I have to really get aggressive with my inside leg to keep her in a nice circle. I actually worked on that a lot today and got some nice soft circles.
> So i guess we get that figured out before I ask for the turnaround!


 I think you're on the right track! You'll be able to use that draw to your advantage just as long as she doesn't dive into it and if she only makes one or two correct steps in that turn you can choose to just stop and pet on her or ride her out. If you let her walk down into the turnaround/spin and she gets hung up and is swapping ends drive you can drive her back out to the small correct trot circle to show her where you want her, when she gives you can it let her walk down into it again. 



QHriderKE said:


> Any ideas on what to do with a horse that doesn't naturally have a lot of forward momentum at a trot? Penny is one of those lol


My advice is find what motivates her. It is so frustrating to ride a ride a horse that is talented but feels like a puke doing dry work trying to make them handier for the fun stuff! Horses that need something like an old cow or even tracking the dogs(be careful that doesn't become a habit but I've used it) or barn cats? 

Hooey was horrible at dry work but come to life if he had something to work. That horse, rather than leaning towards the gate to the saddle barn would lean or try to stop at the gate to let the cattle in the arena. And no joke, my Chihuahua helped teach him how to spin after I don't know how long of me trying to teach it. (The hackamore helped a bunch too, he didn't like the snaffle)
He would torture dogs or cats, the Chihuahua was always in the arena and Hooey would seek him out to paw him into the ground, Chihuahua would always dart to the side and slightly back and it put Hooey in a good position to turn. I killed two birds with one stone, all of a sudden Hooey understood the turnaround and the Chihuahua stayed out of the arena..LOL


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

What do y'all mean by "draw"?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I'm not going to say it is wrong as people have different ways of teaching like you said. But it also depends on what kind of turn around you want. A reining horse, cow horse dry work turn around/spin or a cutting horse turn. There are slight differences between the reining and RCH dry work but the big fundamental difference is between the cutting horse turn on a cow and a reining pattern spin. Many say the most difficult thing to teach a reined cow horse is both because of that difference. Or teaching a horse who was originally a cutter to spin because of that draw.
> The cutting horse pivots on the outside hind and uses that draw your mares have. The front end backs around the hind end. The turnaround spin is a forward movement, pivoting on the inside hind. A really small circle where the front end moves faster than the hind.
> I ride with a trainer who has a very weird way of training the turnaround/ spin, but it works for him and the trainer he rode under. He uses no inside leg to move the rib. I probably use my inside leg more than anything, especially when initiating the spin to create bend, get the rib out of the way so the shoulder hence front inside foot can back for the outside front to sweep across for the step over. Learninf to ride the filly I sent him has been tough. Either turn for the cutter or reiner I get the rib out of the way. (However you can get them overbent causing them to fall on the front end and the outside hip flips out). It really is a balancing act!
> 
> ...



Very frustrating. She has a lot of jam when it comes to working cows, roping, and riding out but the moment I ask for a little dry work I have to really work for everything. Even sorting on gravel and mud the other day she was way lighter and more sat back on her hocks than I could probably every convince her to be without cow critters. 

We have a bunch of yearlings, and three big goofy highland steers that would be fun to work. The only problem right now is that it's still icy in a lot of places where it would be nice to hold critters up to work them. I need to be better friends with someone who has an arena and a mechanical cow!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

bsms said:


> What do y'all mean by "draw"?


Hard to explain for me 😬 Cowchick can correct if I get it wrong or if she can describe it better. 

When talking about it in regards if Martha, it's the horse wanting to "draw" her weight back onto the hocks and bring the front end around. Which, if Martha wants to do this when working in a small circle, I could use it to my advantage when working on getting a prettier spin from her. 

Larry mentions draw for just a second at the beginning of this video.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

bsms said:


> What do y'all mean by "draw"?


Like QHriderKE said, it's a horse's natural inclination to stay sucked back. You can see it when she stops Martha.(The video in post #48, about the 2:35 mark) As soon as she stops riding her she stops and the weight shifts back loading the hocks. They are more of the horse you have to ask for every step forward rather than ask for the stop. Draw gives them the advantage when working a cow. You can teach draw but I think it's hard because I'm not handy enough to make it instant, there is also a half second of hesitation between the stop and the draw and its enough time to make me late.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Very frustrating. She has a lot of jam when it comes to working cows, roping, and riding out but the moment I ask for a little dry work I have to really work for everything


Do you have to pedal her constantly?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Do you have to pedal her constantly?


I really try not to.
Out and about actually doing stuff she usually has significantly more go than whoa, but doing dry work she gets bored and I find I have to go for a big trot to get some energy up and then work off of that. Or even just some pestering with my romal, tail of my mecate or quirt will pick her up. Also, I often try to take advantage of the totally different animal she is out checking cows or what not and do a little work out there, with a lot more success than elsewhere. 

..... can you tell she's hardly ever been in an arena? 😆


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I should of worded my question differently, do you feel like you need to pedal her, sorry. I can see in the videos you aren't constantly nagging at her with your legs to keep her going.

So going back to the motivation somewhat, I'll offer something that helped me then I'll sit on my hands! I just get excited about this stuff. LOL.

Same horse Hooey, felt like I was doing all the work to maintain the lope or an energetic trot. He started squirting forward and raising his head if I went to use the end of a rein or the tail of my rope to keep him going because I didn't want to nag with my legs but he'd just die out again. Trainer says instead of using your rein or rope pop him with both your calves(not spurs and you're not really kicking but a big flap of the legs where your calves land on their sides) when he dies out. Make him responsible for the speed you choose. Don't make it a big deal. Pop him, he'll speed up, don't pull him to slow down if it's too fast keep riding, if he gets lazy, pop him again. To me it sounded scary because I've been bucked down by popping a horse with both legs. But within a few rides he became more forward without ruining the draw or want to stop which I was afraid of taking out of him.

I use it on the horses where I work too. They've become show smart and as soon as you put them in the lope circle they fall asleep the kids peddle them to get them loped. I don't want to work that hard so I use the same method. I pop them and leave them alone. Now they know who's on them and what it means.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@COWCHICK77 I appreciate any and all thoughts you have on the matter! I've always just had a good enough handle on my horses to be able to enjoy using them to work, but now I'm finding that I'd like to have a little bit of a fancy handle on them to make them even more fun!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Willa March 20







youtube.com





This is something I've never been able to do with her before today - touch her while she is comfortable in her own space. They always hang out at the fence and snoop while I'm busy around the yard so I often go over and hang out with them. Willa would stay just out of arms reach and doze. 

Proof that all of the horrible things I've been doing to her (she doesn't even know what a treat is!) aren't actually that bad!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yesterday was my 1 year anniversary of getting my face kicked in. 
We had to drive 2 hours to emerg in the city (emergency in town just stuck an IV in me, gave me some T3's and gave me a pack of gauze). In the city, Covid was just becoming a serious thing so I had to sit in emergency for almost an hour bleeding all over a mask. Once in emergency, I waited 2 or 3 hours for a CT scan and then another hour at least to see a doctor who sent me home with a bottle of pain drugs and referred me to a surgeon. The next day, we went to see the surgeon who took x-rays of my face and sent me home for 3 days to let the swelling go down before he would do surgery. 
The notes on my CT scan results stated "multiple facial fractures" with the fracture of my orbital floor being displaced 7mm. There was also an extensive list of fractures in my nose. 

Recovery from the physical part wasn't terrible, aside from my nose, and the splints inside of it. 

I am still coping with some confidence issues as a result.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Supposed to get a snow storm this afternoon so I hustled and got two horses worked at once this morning.

Penny and Lola don't live together, so this was their first introduction other than a few times over a fence.


I'm uploading the videos so will post links when they are done, but I'll share a few screenshots and other pictures for now!!

































Video starts off with me fumbling around with a saddle and getting Lola saddled. My phone got bumped by another horse so I didn't get quite the whole process on video unfortunately.
Once saddled, I just walked her around a bit before asking for more.

She has a habit of blasting through what im asking, and I addressed it both on the ground and while I was working her off of Penny. Penny has never worked a horse like this before, so it was all new. The flag was new to her 20 minutes before these videos! My goal was to be able to get Lola to not think about pushing back on Penny. Its like riding 2 horses at once. 

You can see that Lola always wants to stop and turn back on us at the same spot in the roundpen. The last time she did it, she stopped and I gave her the chance to make the right choice (not turn back and go the other way), which she did so I left that topic there.

Then she got her second ponying lesson of life, so I just wanted her to lead up nicely in both directions. I wanted to avoid just dallying on and saying "We're walking kid, whether you want to or not!", so I just worked on getting her to lead up nicely. At the end of the video, there was a big change in her expression in a good way, her eyes and face relaxed and she looked almost sleepy so I found a good place to end things for the day!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is part 1, saddling and working her on the ground. After the video of saddling her cut off, I finished getting the cinch tight while moving her in a circle and did up the back cinch. Horses that don't know they can move their feet when the cinch gets tight are more likely to blow up and be cinchy. You can see she wants to buck a little bit but it's very short lived and half-hearted. 

To some people it might seem like Im pretty aggressive with the flag but she's been worked with a flag enough that she's not scared of it, it's just a loud and clear signal to her.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

And part 2!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

After false Spring, we have entered 4th winter. A blanket of snow two days ago, and it mostly melted thr same day. Woke up this morning to everything covered in white again. 

Haven't done anything with horses the last few days as a result... just avoiding the mud! I've just been a busy lil bee in the leather shop.

I had sent my mom some pictures of Penny ponying Lola and made a remark about how Lola is almost as tall as Penny but Penny is nearly twice as wide.

She then sent me this picture of Penny late in the summer of her 3yo year after I got her back from 30 days with a friend who was in a financial hard spot. 

Apparently that tree was tasty 🤷‍♀️


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We are officially started with calving! 2 highland X babies are on the ground and running 😂

Some of the first calf heifers are looking awfully close as well.

A couple days ago, we sorted the yearlings, highlands and first calf heifers and turned the yearlings out to a new pasture. Overnight something must have spooked them something terrible because they absolutely decimated 30-40 feet of fence and were missing for half the day while we were bringing cows back from the neighbors (fence was down there too 🙄). It was a nice day to take horses and dogs for a good trot. It's at least 2 miles to where the cows were supposed to be, and none of us like to just walk along like it's a trail ride. Horses that long trot a lot to cover country learn to just settle into it and it's far nicer to ride than a walk.

By the time we got back from moving the cows and headed up to where the yearlings escaped, we saw them peeking out of the trees and they mostly came back on their own, just had to guide them a little with the dogs. Also, this was all in 70k wind!

Yesterday, we just shuffled heifers and highlands around into where they will be to calve. But first we had to move the bulls back one field so they wouldn't be across the fence from cows and that want I had to catch my 3 big girls. They had thoughts on the matter, thoughts that meant they should just zoom for a half hour before letting me anywhere close to them:








April 2 21







youtube.com






Here's Martha looking like an absolute donkey, sporting my new saddle pad. I only have 2 that I use and I can't find one under $350-$400 that is just wool and decent. Seems like all the brands are adding gel and foam lately. So I picked up a couple pretty woven blankets and a couple 1/2" wool liners and we are going to give that a try.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a productive day so far!

I took Penny for a little ride through the yearlings. Rode her in the bridle and really focused on getting soft responses from her. Went for a long trot and let her stretch (she likes to stretch down "long and low" in a long trot) and then added some leg and picked up on my reins a little. She knows what this means in a bosal but has some moments where she doesn't quite have a grasp on it when the slack comes out of the bridle rein. Today, she tried really hard and bridled up nicely. She kind of wanted to speed up sand bulge her shoulder out towards the yard when I asked her to circle so did some walk/trot transitions and chsnge of direction until she felt soft and like she was on board with what I was doing. After all that I asked for a nice soft lope transition out of a walk and she was beautiful to the left, but hurried a little to the right, which doesn't bother me much, just need to work on it. 

Both young kids got worked today too. I caught Willa and right off the bat she was unsure and wanted to pull away, so we worked on not pulling back and following the lead, as well as not panicking and just thinking it through when I raise my hand to give her direction. After she thought it through and relaxed, I gave her a good once over with a shedding blade and brushed her mane and tail out (first time getting her tail brushed, which was a big ol non issue for her. I also led her out of the roundpen and around the adjacent corral a bunch and we just hung out. I'm trying to get her to want to be my friend 🤣

I saddled Lola again, wasn't a big deal. I pushed her to lope almost right away to see what she would do and she bucked a little bit, but it was pretty half hearted. I then just did some saddle desensitizing, put my foot in a stirrup and bounced around, reached my arms over the top and made the saddle skirts slap and make noise, shook the stirrup etc. 
She's just a nice quiet kid.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This all sounds like fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a couple more pictures from lately...
My remaining longhorn hanging out with my horses, found it amusing that critters originating from the same place choose to hang out.









And Penny's cute lil face


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I like your Lola filly, I think she's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Before we got too busy with calving, I decided to go visit my folks for a few days and give them a hand. 
Of course the day before I planned to go, we had a heifer calve and she gave up so we had to help her out and pull the calf... which turned out to be two calves! We left her in the barn with both calves over night, in hopes that they both would be able to get some colostrum from mom before we pulled one off of her. It seemed to work so when I get back there, I have a bottle baby to raise!









I took my dog with me, here she is showing a butcher steer who's boss:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been far too busy for pictures lately, I'm raising 2 bottle calves (a twin and one who's mom must have had bad milk and he was nearly blind and not doing well), and we are calving heifers and cows now, with approx. 10 babies in each group. We've had very nice weather until today (it's snowing again 🙃), so I've finally got some time to check in here between checks on cow critters. 

I've been taking Martha on big trots later in the afternoons to check the main cow herd, going out alone has been very good for her. The first little while she has the wiggles but then settles into a nice trot. 

Had the opportunity to rope a few calves in the heifer herd to tag them. I havent thrown a rope at an animal since June or July of last year so it was nice to get back at it. I used Penny for this, but hope to get Martha some more experience before branding time. Penny has been a saint lately, she didn't put up with any sass from a nasty momma cow we had to bring in to milk as her teats were too full for her newborn calf to get a hold of. With cows like this, Penny used to want to tuck tail and get the heck out of dodge, lately her attitude has changed and she pins her ears and wants to take a jump at the nasty bovine in question. I even have to back her off at times. She also got hobble broke yesterday, and didn't really care too much about it. She leads by a front foot pretty well so the hobbles didn't scare her, she was just kind of grumpy that she was being tortured. She can be pretty evil towards other horses, so I worry about taking her places like branding and not having a place away from other horses where I could tie her safely. Being able to walk her out to a patch of grass and hobble her there is going to be a relief. 
We also ponied Lola again, this time everything went smoothly and she lead up without resistance both sides and all directions so we went for a little bit of a ride down to the creek and through some trees with a saddled Lola in tow. Hoping to be able to take both Lola and Willa along on cow checking travels sooner than later!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This mare wintered with bulls and was fed nothing but hay all winter. 

You don't need a million dollars of supplements and other feed for a horse to look healthy and shiny.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Went out to feed this morning to find Lola with a nail sticking out of a hind foot.

Promptly caught her and got my SO over to help. Lola has been really good about having her feet and legs handled, but ouchies can change that. The nail was in the side of her frog, only in a half inch or so and then bent over so it hadn't been deeper. SO was able to get it out fairly easily, and it only bled a little for a couple minutes. Unfortunately, that was the end of Lola's good behavior. 

I gave her a quick dose of bute and tied her in the alley way of the barn and brought Penny in to stand in the adjacent tie stall to hopefully help be a calm influence on Lola. She absolutely wasn't having us handle that foot any longer. 

Instead of battling it out and trying things until something worked we just ended up getting the help of our friend who is living on our place as he has experience and tricks galore. He did as we would have and put a rope on that back leg and let her kick until she would hold the foot nicely and then he would set it down. After about 30 minutes of jacking around and Lola being uncharacteristically naughty, we were able to get the foot washed and the tiny hole rinsed with Epsom salt water and then packed with unpasteurized honey and wrapped up in a gauze, vet wrap and duct tape boot. 

Penny was a superstar, and did exactly what I had hoped for: ate her hay, and was completely unbothered by the happenings around her.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Had this happen to me once, found a nail, and was afraid I'd have a big problem, but cleaned it up and never had a problem.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, I'm pretty sure I've dug deeper in a foot to get to an access than how deep that nail was. She's hardly sore on it today, still has her ductape boot on. Will leave it for another day or two, or until it falls off, whichever comes first. 

Also I am happy to report that today Willa approached me in the pen while I was checking Lola, sniffed me and then allowed me to give her some scratches on her head, neck and chest. I have yet to be able to do this in her pen, I've done it across the fence several times but never while in her "space". 
Pretty big stuff!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Still super busy around here, using Penny and Martha a lot to tag calves, pair out heifers, check cows and bring heifers in that need assistance calving. Really impressed with Penny's confidence on a cow, she used to be the tuck tail and run kind but lately she's ready to fight 🤣 She watches the cow and doesn't get anxious and ready to bail in close quarters or when a cow comes at her. 

Pulled two calves yesterday, was in my PJ's for the second one cause I was just there to feed my bottle babies! 

Next week I'll be heading back to my parents place for a week or two to help with pairing out and branding there. 

A couple pictures of my girls from yesterday:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Had some time to work on the young horses again today.

After a failed attempt to take the wrap off of Lola's back foot two days ago, I put in another good effort and got it today. With the help of a soft rope around the leg and a lot of patience, she let me slowly cut it off and then I managed to just rip it the rest of the way off without getting kicked. After the wrap was off, she allowed me to handle the foot without protest. Can't tell that there was an ow on that foot except for the odd misstep on hard ground today.
Pictures of the drama queen:

















I also worked Willa today. She didn't let me walk right up and catch her in the roundpen, I had to work her each way a little and get her on the same page as me first. Once caught, I worked her on a few of her sticky spots while leading and then brushed her out and returned to some of those sticky spots and some other basic things.
Then, I let her loose in the roundpen with Lola for a while to do other stuff. When I came back, I turned them each out one at a time. Lola first and then Willa.
Not a big deal for Lola, she doesn't care where you lead her but for Willa who hasn't been led by hand out of a pen much, little different story. Had to go through 3 gates and past picnic tables and other junk by the barn. She was very careful with every step and was a really good girl even when Lola was running around like a banana-brain. A couple still shots and pictures of this good kid"


























ETA the video:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Rode Penny today on my cow checking circle. I was able to convince myself to leave my bosal rein alone for 90% of the ride, meaning I was riding her only with the bit. 










A good lope is hard to beat, and is good for the soul!








Penny April 30 21







youtube.com


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

In preparation for taking Martha and Penny out to my folks place for a week or two to help out there, I put the Squigg in with the little girls and their pony (the pony has actually been Squiggs little pal for the last two years). 

I first turned Squigg in with Willa and the pony, knowing that Willa is the boss of the two young girls and also acts older than she is, and has a more sense than silly for her age. Lola has more silly than sense some days! Willa and Squigg squealed and squawked at each other and were fast to accept one another. I let them relax and graze for 45 minutes or so before adding Lola to the mix. Aside from stirring everyone up to go for a run and a buck, that went really well too. Wasn't long and they were all licking a salt block and grazing together. 

























While I was babysitting those 4, Penny got her 2nd hobbling lesson. She's taken really well to hobbles and knows that she can easily move her butt around and make tiny steps with her front feet to get comfortable.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

No pictures, but things have been going well here!
Both Penny and Martha are a joy to pasture sort pairs with. 3 of us hold the cow herd up on a fence line and take turns going into the herd to bring out a cow/calf pair and take them to an adjacent field. 

Both mares can read a cow really well. It takes a lot of work for a horse to be able to run to a cow and cut or circle it out in a pasture. While we don't run the cows, there's always one that thinks she needs to go or not go and takes off at a trot or even a lope and I have to boogie from wherever I'm at to get caught up to the cow. And then for the horse to be able to come down and be sane enough to ride quietly into the herd again after doing that fast work.

Penny has really gotten sharp on cows, sorting cows off of calves in the branding pen she's on the ball, watchy and doesn't balk at being on close quarters with momma cows. 

Penny is just a perfect sweetheart to drag calves with. I didn't get to use Martha to drag calves as she got kicked by another horse when I wasn't watching and has a little ow so I've given her a few days off.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, being so busy right now does not allow for a lot of picture taking. I wish there was photos of all of the branding and sorting we've been doing lately, it would be really cool to see. Going to pair out another small bunch (10-20 as the vaccines come in 10 dose bottles) this afternoon to get done this evening with just mom and dad, and maybe my fiance will be around as he is buying a bull from someone local to here and has to pick it up tomorrow AM. 

In addition to being kicked last week, yesterday morning Martha tweaked the same front leg and was quite lame on it. The wound from the kick only had swelling the first day, and didn't bother her at all, so I did wrap it and used her to pasture sort a couple times and dragged calves with her. She didn't want to stand and hold the first 3 or 4 calves we brought in, but I was able to keep her more or less faced up and the rope tight while she wiggled around and then she settled down and held calves like an old pro. There was a few calves at the end of the branding that were sneaky and pretty big, so we opted to just head and heel those ones. I had never used Martha for any of that kind of roping before, but she tracked right up to heel a calf, and I even headed one with her too, without fuss. Must have stepped in a hole or stuck it somewhere it didn't belong. Cold hosed it twice yesterday and slapped a bunch of Sore No More and Dynamint on it and she seems less sore walking across the pen today. Haven't been able to get a close look yet as we shipped cows out at 6am. 

It's a bummer that I won't be able to get some valuable miles and hours on her while we are out here working, but it's good for Penny too.

On the day we did the bigger branding, I rode Penny to round up and sort. Rode her the whole day straight up in the bridle, even sorting and roping. It was a big step, and she was nice nice nice to ride! Especially to sort! She's no cutting horse where you can just drop your hand and she goes to work, but she's light and watches a cow like a hawk, ears pinned and loaded on her hocks ready to jump one way or the other. No complaints what so ever with her this last week, she's a good egg. 

These are the only pictures I have from the last week. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

A couple pictures of Penny today after branding, because she's a doll.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We got home yesterday. 

Overall, I was very pleased with how both mares worked over the last 2 weeks. Martha unfortunately didn't get the miles I wanted her to get, from being kicked and then 4 days later doing something else to the same leg and being lame for another 3 days. I rode her for a light gather on the 2nd last day. 

Penny started to get grouchy branding at the home pen I think, 4 afternoons of dragging calves in the same pen got to her I think and she progressively got more cranky about being there. We helped friends brand on Sunday, and she was more her regular steady, enjoyable self there. I received a number of compliments on her actually! After branding on Sunday, we went back home to pair out 52 to ship out the next morning. For part of it, I ran a gate and pet my horse rest but the cows weren't pairing up well and mom and dad seemed to be getting frustrated so tossed a saddle back on poor Penny and went to help. Apparently, if my timing is right, she can perform some pretty cowhorse-like down the fence kinda moves! I do not like having to run anything down while pairing out, if things go well I find I don't usually have to work anything faster than a trot, but by the time I got there the cows had been run back and forth along the fence too much and were pretty worked up. A couple had even gotten away with turning back on a horse just before the gate, so they needed a little harder of a push. 
A 4 and a half hour trailer ride yesterday and today they get to rest!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay, I’m wayyyy late to the party. I freaking love the dog videos though!!! I’ll catch up eventually, but I made page one!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I decided to see what was going on currently. Lol. I’m sorry that Martha got kicked! Cash is out right now too... we have a branding tomorrow for the neighbors and I will either use Zeus or not go. Big girl is sick...

Queen isn’t as good at hobble breaking! That mare is like Zeus and can travel anywhere. She doesn’t worry about it and thinks it all through. I tied an extra rope to the hobbles and held on, but she would rear up and hit the end and then just stand there for a bit and come back down. If I tie her hind in like I did with Zeus she’ll be able to travel like he could that way too. Lol. Stinking smart horses.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave I've never hobbled anything in my life so I had to learn everything. Got some good tips on starring them out with hobbles to try to avoid them learning how to cruise around with them on. I'm sure some horses just figure it out regardless of what we try to teach them. I wanted Penny to be good with hobbles because she can sometimes be unfriendly to strange horses when I'm not riding her, so having the option to go hobble her away from other horses at a branding or whatever is nice. She spent at least an hour hobbled and grazing in the yard while mom and I got branding supper organized. She managed to move around a little but I think she has figured out that just baby steps will get her places and she doesn't need to "do the hop" 🤣

Also, our weather is insane. Monday it was 27°C most of the drive back, Tuesday was windy and warm, yesterday was a little cooler and windy:









And today:








It feels like November winter, and has been steadily snowing all day.

It's kinda funny talking about making plans to brand while it's snowing out...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That’s a good plan! Queen is nasty to other horses too, but I never thought about how nice it would be to hobble her away.

I guess that Zeus unhaltered himself at a branding of the neighbor’s today. He bucked all around and then didn’t want anyone to catch him. Lol. This makes me laugh. Husband said he was laughing too. I wasn’t there.

It’s supposed to snow tonight and through the next couple days.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Apparently mares make good livestock guardian beasts...

Had a decent sized black bear visit today, and he was trying to get through Penny and Martha's pasture to get to the Highland cows and their babies. I doubt that he was desperate enough to try to take a baby calf, more likely he just wanted to get across there or sniff around for bits of after-birth to munch on. He was a curious fellow, and either brave or stupid.

Each time he'd come down the hill towards the cows, the mares would take a big run at home and make a big circle to come to park their butts at the gate. The bear would take off up into the trees and then try to come down again and two mares would give him another fright. This went on maybe 4 times before the bear decided that this wasn't the place to be hanging around. The mares quieted down as soon as he was out of sight and continued on grazing, proud of their victory I'm sure...










Some people's horses: scared of windy days, plastic bags and small dogs. 
My horses: Chase bears 
🤦‍♀️


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

After a week of being turned out in snow and rain with no extra feed, I didn't think my horses would have put on quite so much weight, but they did 🤦‍♀️ 

Working on coming up with a diet pen for Penny and Martha, I'll probably have to move them to "our" house where there is some corrals, it's about a 1/4 mile from our house to the barn yard. The pens here are full of burrs so this morning I'll be trying to clean them up and fixing a few fence boards. It will be nice to look outside and see my horses for once! 

Yesterday I rode Penny to check cows and then move 5-7 pairs out of the creek. They wiggled through the fence during the poor weather we just had. There is a lot of good shelter down there, so they fared well hiding out there. The calves had a hard time crossing the creek, but with some back and forth bringing their mommas back, most of them crossed without issue. I did end up just roping one and gave him no choice but to cross the creek. Penny was really good about it. The creek bank at that crossing is pretty steep on both sides and quite mucky, but the crossing itself is rocky/gravelly. I was worried that Penny would want to jump up the opposite bank (a week off to get fat and sassy does things like that...) but she acted like she has a brain. The calf crossed on his feet, I took great care to pay attention and slide rope so the calf didn't choke or get tugged off of his feet. On the other side of the creek, my SO heeled the calf and I took my rope off and we let the little guy up to join up with his momma. 

Only pictures I have from recently are a couple of my bovine friends. 

Pumpkin, who is holding her calf hostage... she's looked ready to calf for well over a week and just walks around with her tail clamped down🤦‍♀️









And my only remaining bottle baby (the rest all got new moms), Stinky Duncan. He's half highland, and is finally putting on some weight and looking like he's actually going to try to live. His motor skills aren't the best, but he's getting some spunk.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

My husband and I worked a ranch with a river once. I remember swimming the calves across and the wrecks! It was kind of a fun time, because we were young and wild. There are no rivers here. Some creeks, and they’ll still give the occasional problem, but nothing feels like crossing the river.

I love the calf!!! Those are the cutest things!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Willa had her first ride today, I was lucky enough to talk my SO into being the crash test dummy for me. 

It went extremely well, she didn't get worried or scared at all. They just ponied her around a bit, turned each way and then ended on a good note. It was about as perfect as you could ask for. The video was in the first 2 minutes of her having someone on her back. 








Willa - first ride 05/27







youtube.com













I was going to work Lola after Willa, and use Penny to work and pony her and get tips from the guy on the sorrel horse.... but I had other commitments this evening and ran out of time. Lola simply got to stand tied nearby for a few hours this afternoon. She was extremely well behaved the whole time, hardly any pawing at all, and when she did go to start pawing she would just move her feet around a little and settle facing the fence. I was very impressed with her patience!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Willa did great!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Willa had her second ride today, and was about as perfect as could be:





I then got a lesson in giving Lola a ponying lesson with Penny, and then worked on standing in the stirrup a couple times (she wasn't very keen on planting her feet or staying still, it took some doing and sweat on my part while I bounced around trying to just stay with her. BUT I was eventually able to get up there without her moving, and she looked at me with each eye and let me back down again without problem. 

We also roped and tagged the last 3 heifer calves today! Branding is scheduled for the first week of June, so more busy times ahead!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She did excellent!

We are completely turned out now, while your work is getting busy! Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today was a good day for a good day. Checked fence with Martha to start the day, she was feeling kinda ignorant with the bosal so I spent a lot of the ride just correcting her and reminding her to be soft. Then did some work trying to get her to actually bend and not rush into picking up a lope. She was pretty resistant and grouchy about it, but did pick it up well each way before I called it a day. 

Then took Penny out to check cows, rode her straight up again. Yesterday I rode her to tag calves and she was a supreme pain in my butt and kind of just nasty to deal with, I'm determined that after time off, she needs 3-4 rides before she will resume being good. 
Today, she was nice to ride. She's getting kinda too fat so I made sure we climbed all the hills and did a lot of loping. I'm still trying to figure out a diet pen for them during the afternoon and then turn out at night. I will have to set some electric fence up most likely. 
We also got to see the coyote pups up close today, close enough that I could see their cute little faces. 
This family of coyotes don't seem to be a bother to the cows and calves so they get to stay. 

And!! Pumpkin my longhorn finally calved today, I saw her at a distance on my way to the barn and thought I should go have a closer look and by the time I got my horse caught and saddled, she snuck that baby out. When I found it, it was so fresh it's ears were still droopy but he was already hunting up breakfast. 
Pictures:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Has a fabulous ride on Penny today. I spent my morning busy with other chores, but had to remove 2 heifers out of a field they had jumped or crawled fence to get into. After that, Penny was still pretty fresh so I took her for a little lope and had the chance to grab a video of her riding straight up in the bridle. 

Anyone familiar with this type or style of riding will know that this is a pretty rad achievement!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

You’re grassy mountain is stunning!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Love the pictures (and video).


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Branding day is over and we all survived!

My horses were all good, and I had fun. It was pretty hot so I only used Penny to gather and then rope until the first break which was maybe only 1/3 of the calves. She was really good, and handled me throwing some pretty quick shots very well. I used Martha for the whole rest of thr branding and I started her out slow and making sure to set up my shots so that the calf would be less likely to jump away and make things get fast, just to not spook an already somewhat worried horse. She settled down promptly after a few calves and was a joy to rope off of. 

Towards the end of the branding, the last calves were smart, kicky and/or runners so we opted to just head and heel those ones. Martha also was absolutely excellent at this, tracked right up to heel the calf and didn't spook at when I headed calves off of her and a couple of them were pretty wild on the end of my rope. 

It took me a minute to make the transition from heeling and dragging calves to heeling them on the trot. A couple times I caught myself leaning forward to throw my heel trap and catching my horse with my spur but I'm glad I noticed and was able to make a mental note to not do that anymore. 

I only have a couple pictures of Martha at the end of the day... and one is unfocused 😅


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

You two look excellent! That is the way I like branding. Heel everything unless the last few are too wild. Heading and heeling is fun too, but I just like snag and drag better. I will say Cash and I headed like champs this year though! I just love him.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm going to just dump branding day photos here as I get them...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love your armitas! I want a pair like them!!! I saw a pair at Caps, but I didn’t have that kind of money sitting around. The ones I liked had a snap pocket on the leg. Do yours?!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave They don't have a pocket, but I want to add double fringe to them so when I find a hide for that, I might add a pocket to them. They're pretty simple, no sewing or buckles, just laced together step ins. 
I actually have two sets of holes in the legs for when I'm feeling chunky 😅

More pictures:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Husband has a beautiful white pair with brown stitching. They are very pretty. They are a tad tight. I think we might have to sent them to someone to add a panel or something. The lacing is right at the end of the inside leather and I wouldn’t want to add holes to the outside leather I don’t think...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a trying day yesterday trying to move the cows in the rain. The weather wasn't the issue so much as how these cows had been handled in the past. Most of them just run for any gate and abandon their calves. The calves don't know what to do, so its a battle to try to keep the calves up to the cows and get the cows stopped for long enough that the calves don't continually keep trying to run back to the last place they were paired up with their mommas. 

I rode Penny, and because of the weather, I didn't want to get any of my rawhide gear soaked so rode her in a snaffle. I think it's been 3 or 4 years since she's been in a snaffle and I think it was good for her. We put on a lot of miles at a high lope or a run yesterday, and it was all I could do to just try to stay in the middle and pray that we didn't slip on the wet grass as we went up, down and across hills and cut cows. Three of us plus my dog fought the cows and calves for at least 2 or 3 hours before things got paired up ok or tired enough they just stuck with the herd and laid down. 

Days like that are some of the days I think about when folks call their good horse a "war pony". One you can trust to get you to the other side of whatever hellish situation you're in.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Made the trek to the "top" with Martha this morning to see if we could find any remaining cows after the chaotic move the other day, I took this picture from nearly the top, maybe 300 yrds from it.









Put into perspective, it's the top of this hill:









We did a circle from the left, across the top and back down on the right. No cows to be found up there, only a lone elk, so we moved the handful of cows that came back after we moved them the other day. 

It was also a good mail day today, my new horsehair get down rope for Penny arrived, all the way from California! It made it up here in 2 weeks and 3 days which is pretty impressive! 

It's dyed pale pink, wine and turquoise. I figured if I was going to buy one from this lady who was dying the hair so many different colors, I would be some kind of disappointed if I didn't get a colorful one. 









I also recently completed a new set of romal reins for Penny, (pictured) as the other ones I have are at least 8 inches too long to be convenient for roping and such. I found that I had to take my romal off to rope as it would want to hang darn near on the ground. This set of reins are ~ 40 inches long with an extra short romal and I've only rode with them twice, but they feel great.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Lola's first ride went exceptionally well! She was a little fussy to saddle today, and then also fussy about standing still for someone to put weight in a stirrup but otherwise was about perfect. She surprised herself and rubbed the stirrup on the fence while loose in the roundpen and bucked around a little bit, but quickly got over it. 









And Willa got another excellent ride under her belt 🤩 I was able to catch her out in the middle of her pasture with the other horses, and trimmed her front feet by myself before the ride. She's got the beginnings of steering figured out now!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Lola got another ride today, which also went exceptionally well. Even got started on some turning, and rate.









It was an absolutely uneventful time, which is perfect. 





I also trimmed and rode the Squigg today, she's hard to ride but man I always forget how big and strong and talented she is.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I snuck in an evening ride on Martha today, between the heat and being busy in the leather shop, I've been stuck with either early morning rides or evening rides. 

I really focused on connecting her to the outside rein to get her to engage her hindquarter some more, offer a soft bend and keep her shoulder up. I had to be pretty heavy with my inside leg at first but she was also not super sure of what I was asking. Once it all clicked, I just put my inside calf on her and offered support with the outside rein and bumped softly on the inside rein to maintain the circle (constant contact with a bosal doesn't work well). I worked her through all 3 gaits. At a lope, she made me work for it and I had to ride pretty aggressively with my seat to keep her driving forward without getting strung out. 

After that work, I took her and the dogs for a nice walk to the creek for a splash and a drink. 

I also pulled my back cinch off of my saddle, and posted a short video of it on my Instagram story, where I got a lot of questions! When it's hot out, I often pull my back cinch and billets off of my saddle, for two reasons. First is that I hope I'm being a pal to my horses by giving them one less sweaty spot after a ride on a hot day, and next is that my saddle is unrealistically heavy so if I'm sneaking in quick rides when I can, having less weight to throw around helps. I can get away with not having a back cinch pretty easy because of the way my saddle is rigged and it fits my horses well.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a nice ride this morning on both Penny and Martha. 
I got a short video of some of Martha's ride. 






I was really quite impressed with how she hunted that stop at the end of the video. While loping I could really feel her get comfortable between my hand and leg. I wanted to make stopping a form of reward for her to keep her stopping so nice. Which is something I'll have to be careful with so I don't create a horse that just wants to stop all the time, I'll have to keep on only letting her stop when I'm committed to the stop


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yin and Yang


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Rode Penny this evening as it rained all day yesterday and we were busy with other stuff. 

I've been really working on her leads and being able to pick up a lead from a stand still or a walk with little to no trot steps in between. We can nail the left lead pretty frequently, but it still takes more effort to get the right one consistently. Took some advice from @COWCHICK77 that she posted in a thread in the western riding subforum and really used moving the hip to the inside to my advantage and that helped a lot. Also helped with getting cleaner simple changes (flying changes are a work in progress). So shout out to her for that little tidbit of help!

I made a new hanger for my little bosalita, as I just adore this cross over style.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love the new hanger!! Husband is just about to take the leap into putting the spade on Lucy, and he needs to get the set up put together for the hackamore. (I thought I had bought him a good one, but the hanger is too thick maybe.) I like this style though!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave 

Thank you!

If your cowboy man is anything like mine, he's ridiculously picky about his gear. I havent even considered buying mine anything gear related for Christmas or birthdays! Maybe one day I'll gift him some of my rawhide work even though he's better at it than me 😅


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He is!! I bought him a spade from Caps out of the blue, and he does love it, but I knew which one he had his eye on. Any leather I pick is never good enough. I think our styles are just different.

He had a headstall made for me for our anniversary this month! It’s pretty. I don’t think the guy believed him with his measurements though, because it fits on the last hole on Cashman and was supposed to have a little room like regular sized horses do. A full draft is that perfect size for the beast. (Yes, I hate my plain bit. It is extremely difficult to find a bit sized for a beast sadly.) I wish he would have had the nose piece made with it.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave He has good taste!!


Sad day around here today, got news from my folks that they made the decision to put down my old mare today. Her body was just plum wore out with arthritis in her knees, one so bad it didn't even bend anymore. I've been expecting this news for months, and if I had been living at home I probably would have arranged for this day a long time ago.

































We had a lot of good times together.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about Peanut. I hope they saved some of her tail. If they did, send it to me, I will make you something as a gift.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@QHriderKE - Sooooo sorry to hear about Peanut. Nice Videos. Good vibes sent your way. @waresbear - that's so nice of you.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Peanut. What a special girl. Love her name too, so cute.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone, means a lot.

On a better note, we had a little head and heel branding yesterday and I roped calves off of Penny straight up in the bridle and it went good!
Feels like I'm finally in the bridle horse club 🤣


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Rode Martha early this morning to go check some cows before it got too hot. We are in a heat wave this week!

I worked on some transitions with her on the ride out and back, starting with going from a big long trot to a more collected trot, and back up again. Eventually worked on trot to lope and finished off with taking a more extended lope to slower collected lope. I did everything more or less in a straight line, I figure if I can get this stuff solid while just making a mile out to and back from the cows, it will be easier in a pen, circle, or arena


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think you're right. Every horse is different, of course, but I've always found that the horse does better if there is a point to the exercise. Nothing slows down my horses faster than them thinking "she's nuts! What are we doing this for?"


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Our trip is going excellent! Branding day was a great time, even if we were all dehydrated messes that fell into bed before 9.

Penny worked great all day, was on the ball to cut cows that tried to quit the rodear, she was quick but soft about it, really watched the cows and was fun to rope off of. She has some bad habits when trying to heel that I need to work on, but overall it was an awesome time. We gathered the cows and held them in a bend in the creek, no corrals or even a trailer as a wall, felt very old-timey, and was awesome!

It was hot 🔥 so we didn't even unpack our tent, just put our deluxe sized bedroll on the ground next to the truck. 
The sunrise from said bedroll:










And an absolute treasure of a picture with myself on the head and my fiance on the heels.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That sounds like a blast!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Finally things slowed down at my house and it's hot so I got to catch up on yours and @Knave journals!
Been a couple of months. There are a couple more peopkes I'd like to follow too but I haven't sat down to read through them yet.

Anyhow...

Your horses look good! I giggled at Willas first ride when she would get flagged and she pins her ears as to say, don't tell me what to do! 😆
I love how freed up Lola was on her first. She's going to be fun.

Glad the hip moving stuff helped with the loping off!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Been super busy with things other than horses lately... They're mowing my lawn and I'm riding early early in the morning when I can but not much as it is so smoky here right now and I worry about irritating their lungs if I work anyone hard. 


















Penny is fabulous and the longer she is straight up in the bridle, the more her posture is coming to be uphill, on the vertical and well engaged.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I have been like that too. It’s so hot! My rides have been fairly early and fairly boring. The girls want to enter a team branding in three weeks, and we haven’t practiced yet!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Some more photos from that branding we went to earlier this month!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Spent some time with the littles today. My hunny put another ride on Lola, I think she's about at the point that I will be able to start riding her. I was supposed to have a saddle for riding them but the tree hasn't showed up yet, so I guess I'll just have to find a way to make my wade work. It's so heavy I can't throw it on a colt very quietly, but they have to get used to it some time. It's seriously the heaviest saddle I've ever held. 

I spent some time working on Willa with handling her back feet as they need some work. She holds them nice for a few moments before she gets worried so I just need to build on that. 
I measured her at 14.3-15hh today (just kind if eyeballed with a measuring tape). 









And here's the Squigg being adorable:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

After flagging my hunny on Willa this morning, (which went really well, he only needed my help to keep her to the outside of thr pen a couple times. He got her through all gaits without my help) I loaded up and went to go visit a friend who is staying at her folks for a couple weeks. Rode around and played with ponies, and put a nice little ride on her little mare that got back from being started a little bit ago. Friend is pregnant so hasn't been able to ride her young horse, all went really well! 

Penny spooked at the arena dirt, both in the indoor and outdoor ring 🤣 I took advantage of the opportunity of having an arena to work on some shoulder ins/hip ins, leg yields at a trot and some fun things like that.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yay!!! Also I love the pictures! The first one is my favorite. We never brand out of a rodeer.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont really have much for updates. We are busy trying to make hay and I have 5 bosals to build over the next couple weeks so I'm just getting as much horse time as I can.

Penny can pick up her left lead almost flawlessly from a halt or a walk, but her right lead is still sticky here and there. Went back to a bosal tonight so I could correct her as needed, and we finally achieved one really smooth lead departure in the right lead. Because she can do it well in the left lead, she always wants to pick up the left lead if there is no circle initiated... even if it is uncomfortable. It felt awesome to finally get it nailed down once.
Now to keep building on it!

Here's a screenshot from a video a couple mornings ago...


















I'm really liking the elevated posture she's been coming into in recent weeks. 🥰


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sure is beautiful country, must be nice to see on the back of a nice horse.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, you two look great!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

So I put Penny back in the hackamore for a little bit to work on fine tuning a few things.
Just put her back in the bridle tonight and got a video for you guys!

She was really really sticky about picking up her right lead without circling first, but we had an AH-HA moment with it!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been pretty busy scraping swaths together so we can make some hay. 

We are better off than a lot of the places experiencing drought because of our springs and creek, but even so a field we got 80 bales off of last year yielded 40 and we took the chance on cutting parts of it we had avoided in past years because it was so rough. 

Keep farmers and ranchers in your thoughts this year.

I've been sneaking some time with Willa when I can. We've gone for some adventure walks and I've been working on handling her feet and getting them fixed up. She also tied hard to a fence for the first time yesterday.

















I watched and made sure she hit the end of the lead rope a couple times and moved her feet around a bit. She pulled back when I went to untie her (she is still shy about hands doing things close to her face, and the sound of a 20 foot lead sliding around a post was kinda spooky too), so I tied her back up for just a couple minutes and untied her more carefully and there was no issues.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

How old is Willa? I’m thinking she’s two, but then I’m looking at her build and thinking maybe she’s older…. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Knave said:


> How old is Willa? I’m thinking she’s two, but then I’m looking at her build and thinking maybe she’s older…. Lol


Shes 3! Both the young girls are 3, born 1 month apart actually!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That makes sense. She is built better than a two year old should be. Lol.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I finally caught some time to try to work on the littles a bit more consistently.

I also told myself that no one is going to do it for me so I better just do it myself 🤣

And so, I put a ride on Lola. We are working on getting some go without being flagged and stopping and turning.
I'm fortunate that she is kind!

























Lola- Aug 10







youtube.com





Also, Friday night Penny decided to colic. Thankfully it was a minor impaction, but she was acting like she was trying to die. Found her laying flat out in their regular nap spot with the other horses lounging around, so didn't think much of it. Went back to the house for 10 minutes and she's flat out again 5-10 feet away from where she was. So I chase her up and head to find a halter, in the time it took me to rush to the barn for a halter, she went flat out again. Got the halter on, got her up and walking and gave bute right away (it's all I had). While walking, she kept trying to go down until the bute finally kicked in. Went for a quick trailer ride like a half mile and back and got only 1 small poo. Of course we couldn't get a hold of our regular vet, so I called around and found another vet that was available. So since I already had the trailer hooked up and she was pretty relaxed with the bute, we headed to the clinic. There, the vet gave banamine, did a rectal exam and tubed her with some fluids. Everything was pretty much normal, just a small impaction, barely noticeable during the exam. 🙄 
So apparently, Penny is a drama queen. Little tummy ache and it's the end of the world... 

She was 100% back to normal the next morning so she got turned out with her pals and that was that.

Here she is being her fab self and modeling a hackamore yesterday:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m glad she was okay!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

So glad Penny is OK! Just the word colic scares me now.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Colic freaks me out too. I was a bit panicky, especially with how she was acting.

We concluded that the culprit was some hay I had forked them that morning. It was a part bale that my fiance dumped out of the baler by my horses pen when he was having baler trouble. The hay was cured, but was baled dry so the stems were broke up short, almost like chaff. I didn't even fork them that much, like a few fork fulls for 3 horses. But I think that Penny just ate it too fast and didn't chew enough to produce the saliva needed to digest it well/didn't drink enough water in the heat. There was literally nothing else it could have been.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

So I jumped on Penny bareback with a halter for a quick little ride last night and apparently unlocked her ability to spin better than I have been able to in the last year? All I had to do was rub the outside rein on her neck and bump the inside rein to keep her in the turnaround and it was like magic. 

I couldn't believe it was true so I rode her today and yep, magic. I can't believe that I've been kind of struggling all this time and all I had to do was rub my outside rein on her neck and open my inside rein 🤦‍♀️ She even put her head nice and low and started to seek the turn a little.

Horses, I tell ya!

I also rode Lola again today, she still wants to buck a little after saddling, but I can't hardly blame her cause she hasn't yet earned slow and gentle cinching up - still too green and unpredictable to chance a saddle slipping wreck. So I cinch her up tight enough to go rope a cow right off the bat and suck the back cinch right in too. If she gets used to this being normal, then down the road it won't be a surprise to her when she does need to be cinched that snug. 
Not everyone would agree with this method, but I feel like some discomfort is better than taking 10 steps back if the saddle were to roll or slide up onto her neck. 

During our ride today, I was able to get her moving forward with less help from my guy on the ground with a flag, and got through walk, trot and lope without issues. At the beginning, whenever she would try to cut in off of thr outside of the pen, instead of getting the flag guy to push her back, I turned her towards the fence and asked her to walk off the other way, since I will sooner or later have to be the leader. She kinda wanted to run a little when we first got into a lope but that's no big deal, I just let her go until she wanted to slow down. We still aren't stopping with both reins, just one rein stopping turning into the wall mostly but that's ok! 

At the end of the short ride, I worked on getting her to walk through the middle of the roundpen in a more or less straight, confident line. A couple tries and she must have thought it was a fun game because she was trying to do it on her own. I finished the ride with walking to the middle of the roundpen and trying to stop kind of square. She wiggled each way a little bit before stopping to lower her head like she was ready for a nap. 

She got a good share of oats, a good scratch with a curry comb and a bunch of fresh hay after because she's a saint!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with cinching up snug on the greenies. I made the mistake of a loose cinch when starting Amore and turned it into a rodeo. 

I've also seen other people do it since then, with similar results. You do not want the saddle to slip during the first rides. 

That doesn't mean you have to do it in a mean way, I still can tighten in a smooth pull that doesn't jerk the horse or startle them.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am notorious for too loose of cinches, but I do tighten colts decently. I don’t tighten Queen much, but I’ve put a saddle on her enough to know it doesn’t bother her. If it’s slipping I tighten it, but I haven’t had her roping tight for a while.

I can’t wait until I decide she’s grown enough to lope in the round corral. Usually I would be going about the same way you are, but playing with her so young because of her size and temperament has me going a whole new route. I’ve not loped her yet, which sounds like a great recipe to get my butt handed to me when I decide to I’m sure. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave 
I also have bad habits about loose cinches on my other horses. But they've earned the pleasure of being cinched up loose when they're just waiting for me to get my act together. Colts like to blow up at strange times so they don't get that luxury yet. I also hope that if they get used to being cinched right tight off the start, that I'll have better chances when I go to cinch them up on a cold morning 🤣


Your filly looks part draft maybe? They taker longer to physically mature anyways so slow and steady is probably a smart way to go! 

Both these young horses loped on their 2nd rides, so I hope it doesn't become a big deal. I remember when I started the ol' Squiggo, I didn't lope her until later on and regretted it cause for like 3 months she would buck every time she loped.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ick… I figure I might be setting myself up for that. Lol

Zeus didn’t lope off the start either, because little girl started him super early too. It was rough to convince him he needed to lope, but he never bucked. He just threw an odd sort of tantrum. Lol. We didn’t have a round corral set up then, so as soon as we did I got it figured it out in there for her and away they went.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today, we found that 30-40 cows had busted through some fence and where in the hay. In a little bit of a hurry, I tossed a saddle on Penny and loped out with my dog to go relocate some bovines. 

When I first got on my horse, I ripped the butt out of my pants and with each gate I had to open, the hole grew until there was nothing left to give 🙃

The cows were insistent on going anywhere but back into the field they should be in, even though it still has lots of grass. Really had to put both my dog and my horse to work to keep everything together, much less get them headed in the right direction and then through the gate 🥴 

After some cussing and taking a few nasty cows for a bit of a run, everyone went where they should. My fiance came with the truck during this episode and found the hole in the fence - 5 or 6 posts were broken off completely - so he turned around to get the tractor and post pounder and left me and my dog to make sure the cows didn't come back to escape again. 

I hobbled and unbridled Penny so she could graze while we waited and this is where it gets strange. 
She's really really good about being hobbled, and is happy to just graze in a circle around her hobbled legs. Until there was an alfalfa plant out of her reach! She stretched out as far as she could and couldn't quite get it so she LAYED DOWN, munched the alfalfa plant and somehow got back up and carried on like nothing happened. 

Meanwhile, I was half concerned cause I didn't think horses could get back up with hobbles on and I didn't think I could hold her down good enough to safely pull the hobbles off 🙄 
Fooled me!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love smart horses. Sometimes I’m sure they’re trouble, but I love them.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's entertaining watching horses that are real thinkers, especially when they are smart enough to not hurt themselves 🤣


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Been getting a lot of hours in the saddle lately! I've been moving cows and pulling bulls primarily by myself the last couple weeks. Haven't had a lot of opportunity for pictures or videos, unfortunately. 

























We all had our first fly mask experience the other day 🤣 They didn't recognize each other at first, which was hilarious. You can see how thrilled they are:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Good for you! I hate bulls. Lol. We start tomorrow weaning and pulling bulls on the mountain.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Cute fly masks!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for putting up these photos.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been trying to do what I can to get Lola going, seems like the last month and a half flew by and I was too busy to think. 

Today, we had our first adventure out of the roundpen, into the small pen adjacent to the roundpen 🤣 She's getting a better understanding about forward, and now we have worked on whoa in a walk and trot, transitions from walk to trot, trot to walk, trot to lope and lope to trot to whoa. Even worked on a little bit of backing up. I'm really trying my best to keep her square in all this stuff, it'll make things easier in the future. She seemed to be getting bored in the roundpen (literally tried to take a nap) so we went for a small adventure in the next pen, and then back into the roundpen, wiggled our way to the middle to stop and unsaddle. 

Baby steps! I wish I could have a horse loping circles in the arena at 5 or 10 rides but I'm just not that person, or that good I guess. Being as I know her signs of being bored, I can just work with that to introduce new things. Hoping for a little trail ride following another horse soon.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I haven’t loped a circle on Queen yet. I have trotted some, and I’m just starting working on stops and spins. I’ve loped her straight out.

She’s such a different sort. Today I ponied her out on my giant horse, and she was picking fights the whole way. I think it’s good I started her young. She’s so confident and mean. Lol

I think it really depends on the horse, and I’m glad you let them set the pace. Sometimes we can get so stuck in “I should be here,” instead of realizing the improvements we are making:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Just trying to keep Lola engaged so she can actually learn the things she needs to learn before we can go out in the real world where thing are exciting 🤣

We've been out of the roundpen a couple times, and yesterday I got her used to a rope at the end of our ride. She's already good with them on the ground so we went over that real quick before I played with it from her back. Just rubbing and gently shaking the coils on each side of her, from her neck to her hip. Built a loop a couple times but did not swing it yet. I made sure to start moving rhe rope around while she was walking around the roundpen so if she did spook, she was already moving forward and would most likely only go faster. The first time it touched her flank area, she trotted a couple laps and then was over it and allowed me to touch her everywhere with it.

At the beginning of the ride, I worked on some more transitions, stopping square, getting 1 step back or even just a shift of weight. I'm trying to keep her square in her stops and backing up. I find that if you ask for a lot early on, they'll wiggle around more and there's a chance you'll be going back to it to get the stop or back up square and straight.

We went through walk trot and lope on our own, no bucking or any funny business. She likes to get rolling pretty fast when she first lopes so I let her do that a couple rounds and then start asking for her to come down a little and get her to hold that speed for a little bit. Sometimes she breaks into a trot so we have to get back into the lope again but that's not a big deal. When she starts feeling like she's relaxed and moving well, I let her travel a round or two like that before asking for a transition down. If she feels like she wants to offer a stop then, I'll ask for it and give lots of pets for it.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to add that we also dallied the rope on the horn a couple times from the ground and pulled on it to make her lean against it, from both sides and from a few different angles. she was unfussed


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

betterwithsage on TikTok


Me toodling away from ppl who assume things they don't understand are abuse ✌ #spadebit #bridlehorse #horsemanship #horsesoftiktok #toodaloo




vm.tiktok.com












betterwithsage on TikTok


Why drive a Toyota when you could drive a Ferrari 😎 #bridlehorse #spadebit #horsesoftiktok




vm.tiktok.com





a couple things I've been up to lately!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It won’t let me watch the second one, but I liked the first!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont have any pictures but both 3yos got ponied out on the job this week, and did great. I think it's better to take them out to see the sights and cross the scary things a few times before trying it on their backs. They were both alert and very into the cow chasing that was going on. Lola was maybe tooooo into it as she was pretty rammy wanting to go go go so we took her on a big circle at a trot to get some of her energy out. They were both really good!

in other news, my tree arrived today!
The only detail I really have figured out is that it will be single rig. Haven't decided on square skirts or a small round skirt. Will have a roughout seat and fenders. Loop seat, maybe exposed stirrup leathers if I go with any carving or stamping. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is awesome. I was dreaming of how good it would be to pony Queen on a short day, but I don’t think it would fly around here. Here you don’t have much leeway except for maybe that first work ride, and things are expected to be done as they always have been. I’ve bucked the norm already a ton with her. Lol

I have a friend who is my age, but owns his own place (I guess we aren’t so young anymore…). He’s always seemed in charge of it though, and when we were in high school I worked for him some.

Anyways, his place his rules. He has taken to letting the foals follow out the mares at work sometimes on super short little tasks. How cool is that?! I’m sure they cause some chaos, but they have to have a general idea of things.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave I've seen some videos of some people riding the mare and bringing the foal along on a trail ride. It makes total sense to me, why keep the little guys sheltered until they are older? Their little bodies need to get out and move too!

Lola must have decided after being ponies along to move cows, that getting rode was about more than just being in the roundpen. My fiance wanted to ride her a little more before we take her on her first ride outside as he hadn't really rode her since her first couple rides where he mostly just sat there. She was willing and forward, and didn't get bored in the first 5 minutes so they actually had an opportunity to work on some stuff! 
For a horse with under 10 rides, I thought this was pretty awesome:





He then took her into the small pen adjacent to the roundpen and worked on getting her to head in the direction she didn't really want to go. 
They make a pretty nice pair!

















I stole his newest bit for a test drive as well 😅
It has a modified frog mouthpiece, and Penny absolutely did not enjoy it. When I first started her in the 2 rein I used a frog mouthpiece but she just prefers her spade hands down. 


















I have a deep obsession with big concho cheek pieces, so I'm thinking of ordering one for Martha. I really like the cactus flower pattern, and think big concho bits look great on horses with big, coarse heads 🤣

Similar to this, but without the card suit business.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

They do make a good pair! I love your round corral too. I don’t have one here, so I am stuck starting colts in the open… Dad has one at his house, but it’s just panels, and when I get where I have to I will take one up there. Queen has never been ridden in the round pen; I thought I would need to to get her loping, but we just ponied her out and it was fine. I haven’t loped a circle on her yet though…. She’s a lot of ambition and a good mover, and a fast mover…. I am a bit hesitant. Lol

I never started a horse in a hackamore. I feel like I don’t have the hands for it; something about it confuses me. Husband really thought I should have put Queen in one, because riding her in the halter she was super light and doesn’t seem to appreciate the snaffle. I just don’t have the hands! He says it’s all in my head.

I bought this for husband. He is going to put Lucy in a spade after she foals out.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought I wouldn't share a Willa update as well! I was able to trim all of her feet today without trouble. She was a little unsure about stretching back one of her back legs, but we worked that out and got that one trimmed. I've trimmed her front feet twice before, but only ever picked up her back feet for long enough to pick them. I found it funny that her front feet do the exact same thing as the Squiggs when they get long- become absolute pancakes with a tendency to flare. Runs in the family I suppose!










In the video, it really shows how sticky she still is about switching eyes one way. Also, I've been working on my charro roping 🤣


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Been dealing with cows being everywhere but where they should be lately. Spent a couple hours yesterday finding the hole in the fence and then fixing it. Part of the fence was washed away by a spring, and half buried under sand, rocks, and beaver dam. I ended up rolling my pants up to my knees and taking off my boots and socks to go play in the water 😬 But, I got the fence more or less back up, and braced with a few small trees that the cows knocked over. 

Today, my dog, Penny and I returned the escapees to where they should be. Tomorrow we will see if my fix job worked 🤣

Fall colours have set in, I thought you'd all appreciate them with me!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I do, they are beautiful. Here in So Cal I am having a cool summer, already fall seems to have hit.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

They are pretty. I love quakie patches!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

To Avoid high-jacking @Knave s journal completely, heres a short video of some of the nicer willowy brush on the creek that I ride through. My fence fix from the other day worked but the cows made a new hole so I had to return another bunch of escapees this morning. 
The worst part about this creek is all the beaver dams, past and present. A lot of old beaver dams are dry and covered with sand as they creek changed course with a food 7 or so years ago, as well as little "beaver holes" as I call them that are like a big badger hole filled with sharp sticks all over. I definitely avoid leaving the beaten path if I can!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

It is pretty! You are always welcome to hijack my journal though!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Such pretty colors in the video!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This is Martha's 2nd time on the pattern. She says she would maybe rather just go slow 🤣


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Big day for Lola today as it was her first trip outside the roundpen! After a slight kerfluffle about being saddled (lately she wants to watch with her right eye and get spooked at the saddle coming over to that side), she moved out and loped pretty nice right away. They rode around the roundpen a little to make sure all systems where a go before heading out.

She was lovely! I used Penny to line her out and draw her forward when she wanted to think about getting a little sticky. 

We went up and down the hay field a few times, trotted, stopped, made a bunch of circles each way and then went through the yard full of trucks and other spooky things, up a hill and back down. 

She was just thrilled to be out adventuring and was a pleasure. She is easily distracted by cows, however. Which is fine, she can chase them soon enough.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's weaning time here! Was riding before the sun this morning to get cows all in and accounted for so we can ship calves tomorrow morning ! I feel like I should be in a panic about something but I think we are actually prepared!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's winter now 😭









Last night it dropped down to -15°C so I think it's safe to say that winter has arrived. 

I dont think anyone is happy about it. 

Willa has decided that attention is ok now, scratches are good stuff. She'll come up to me for some lovins, which is a pretty big change from how she was this time last year!





And you can see how much of a chunk she's grown into!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Feeling awful bummed as of late. 
My fiances friend sent both of us a picture of roping with his girlfriend, and I said "I want to rope and do cool sheet with my hunny", and all he said to say was "Sorry you ended up with a dud". 😔
Seems like the only time I can get him to do stuff like that with me is if there is absolutely no other choice. I remember when I had bought 4 yearling longhorns to rope and work horses with a few years ago and we never did. Super sucked.

Not feeling great.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m sorry. I will tell you this- my husband didn’t really do things like that with me for a long time period too. Then, he bought Lucy. That filly turned him around, and he got back to wanting to play and rope and cut. I think he had to decide he wanted to spend the extra time, because he was just so tired.

It slowed down again last year, but now Lucy is bred and I think if her colt hits the ground living it will get fun again.

I think the right horse will come along to make it not feel like work for him.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave I sure hope so, it gets draining. 

He has a 5 year old friesan cross that has gone nearly feral, I think I'm the only one who can touch her these days. She's big and has fancy movement, very intelligent, and she'll work a cow, I thought she was going to be the one since he loved his old draft cross. So far no dice there, he saddled her once. 

He really liked Willa, and had a lot of good things to say about how catty she feels. I've told him multiple times that he can do whatever he pleases with her, ride her as much as he wants, so far, nadda. 

I've also suggested and asked for him to ride any of my other horses too, which hasn't happened. 

He only has 2 horses, one of which has been unrideable for 3 years, and the other is owned by the ranch. 

I suppose that I just had expected things to be different and now I'm throwing a pity party because of it. I had been promised a lot of things that just fell flat.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m really sorry. I had been talking to husband after I responded to you. He surprised me too in showing a lack of interest. I mean, he cowboyed for a living and went to college on a rodeo scholarship. He said he was done roping from a box, burnt out.

He bought Beamer around then, and he was a colt he barely rode for a long time. He rode him when he needed him, but never training or for fun, and he always chose him as a last resort type of thing.

I probably felt a lot like you do now. Then, time went by and I didn’t think as much about it. I had babies to take care of and rode colts with my parents. Rarely did he do anything like that. It seemed we drifted more and more onto our own things, and to be honest we weren’t great.

When he bought Lucy I didn’t expect anything to change, but boy did it. He rode with me all the time and made a heck of a horse.

So, when I told him what I was responding to he said it was about the horses. He also never would have ridden anything of mine. Maybe it was a pride thing, but he didn’t like Beamer for anything but work. It wasn’t fun for him he said. Then he had Charlie and he didn’t like him at all, and the girls were riding Beamer. He rode General who was mine for a time and fell in love, and I didn’t want to ride him and he did. Maybe General gave him a taste of what he could make.

He said the right horse had to come along for it to be fun.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

OK, Im over my pity party. 

Ive hardly done anything with the horses the past month or so, aside from feeding them and giving them some attention. It's been unreasonably windy here all fall, and got another wind warning on my weather app today. Last week we had a wind storm that knocked out power out for the better part of 24 hours and blew down the big lean-to shelter near the house. Thankfully all the animals are elsewhere these days, so the shelter was the only casualty. Winds were clocked at up to and over 130 km/h that night. I'd rather it be a little colder and less windy than ridiculous wind every day. 

Horses are all turned out in one of the creek fields for now, we will see how long I can keep the creek open. Once it freezes over they will have to get moved and I'm not super sure where to. I'd put them in with the bulls like last winter, but we bought 5 more bulls and are giving them mineral tubs that horses cannot have. With all the water we have around here, it seems to be one of our most limiting factors in the winter. 

I've been keeping myself busy with braiding and a quick bathroom reno. Whoever built this house built it unreasonably cheap - under the wallpaper in the bathroom there was only really rough plywood. We opted to just drywall mud and sand that half of the bathroom. The other half is actually drywalled. 

I also bought a laptop to start working on a website for my braiding, and it's much easier to peruse the forum and type so maybe now my journal updates won't be quite so short and sweet!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally turned cool and rainy here in So Cal. 

As for houses, mine is actually directly on a slab. My kitchen floor is on a slant, and I put in cheap roll flooring in a way that if there is a spill, the flooring catches it and it's easy to clean up. At this point I don't think I'd be happy in a decent kitchen!

I'm not riding out on the trails just now, when I was young I was all about it, but now take it easy.

Thanks for these great updates!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't have anything great to update, we've been in the -25 to -30*C or colder range since before Christmas so really we've just been trying to keep everything fed and watered. We had one really bad windy day and it blew in hard drifts everywhere, including over the water hole on the creek for my horses that I've been chopping daily with an axe. 

We dug the hole open again but they didn't want to cross the drift so I've been bringing them into the corral each morning for water while we do the rest of the chores. We dug out a trail through the drift today, to hopefully they find their way to water...
We are due for a warm up in a few days so hopefully I can get a little saddle time, or if nothing else, some time for some TLC.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I admire you for living in such insanely cold temperatures and keeping animals alive in it too. Hope you get the warmer weather so you can have some more time for other things.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Around here people get all upset if temps go below -5 C


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ha! I've had a few weeks of just freezing, around 38, and I've been miserable. But then, I am more aclimated to hot, it has to get above 107 before I start to notice it, and above 115 before I get annoyed.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Only a few months ago we were branding in the +30's (80 somethings in °F I think?) and that's close to too hot for comfort for most of us. 

Yesterday was a really weird weather day, we went from -2 first thing in the morning, up to 0, and then within in hour dropped to -20. It's supposed to warm up to -13 today and then keep warming up to the single digit positives by tomorrow. 


Oh, and I bought myself a new bit. 
I've been wanting a crescent shank for a very long time and I was about to cave and order one from someone who gets them made production style in Mexico, because anything that came up used has mouthpieces I don't like. And then this one came up for sale, it's handmade by a maker in the US, cost me about the same as ordering a new one would, and has a mouthpiece I want!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, that's nice. The crescent is talked about in my book, Indian Silver, Bridles of the Americas. I just thumbed through and did not find a crescent shank, but the crescent originally came from the Moors, if I remember what I read in the book.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yea, that's nice. The crescent is talked about in my book, Indian Silver, Bridles of the Americas. I just thumbed through and did not find a crescent shank, but the crescent originally came from the Moors, if I remember what I read in the book.


It's my understanding that both the crescent moon and stars that show up on bits are from moorish influence.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We made it into the single digit positives!!! Most of the snow blew away in the process of getting there as well!

Finally got a little horse time yesterday. Caught Lola and then went to catch Willa out in the pasture. She hadn't been caught since they were kicked out to pasture in the fall, so I expected to have to bring her up to the roundpen to be able to catch her, but after 20 minutes of petting and being very patient, she let me catch her. She doesn't let you put the lead rope around her neck and then halter her, you have to just grab the tail of the halter over her neck and then she dips her nose down so you can slip the halter on. One day, I hope her quirkiness about getting caught fades away, but she really hasn't been caught out in the open all that much when compared to horses like Lola who have had extensive handling. 
I brushed both of them and worked Willa on the lead a little bit because she sometimes has sticky spots with being sent around you. 

Obligatory pictures of everyone:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn’t know you have a pony!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave She's my fiances pony 😂 He bought her for his nephews but they have no interest in horses so she's mostly wild and does whatever she pleases. She's actually registered, and super smart. She gets out frequently, which is not a big deal because we don't have any grain or feed around that horses can't get into. Sometimes she comes for rides with me, and her and the Squigg are BFF's! We call her Grizz for short, the long version of her name may be somewhat offensive...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love her!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That just looks bracing and clean and clear. My weather has warmed up, with accompanying haze, thanks for the photos.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

The pony is adorable!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She's the best little pony, she has the demeanor of the big horse so she's pretty nice to get along with lol

Today we had to sort of neighbor cows out of ours so no time like work needing done to ride some horses Penny was great to sort off of but once we got out and started pushing cows back out to the feed ground she got the wiggles and bounces so we pushed cows fast to keep those feet moving or else I fear I may have had some troubles 😅

Once we got back to the yard I felt like I should put some if her energy to good use and worked on side passing over a pole on the ground. I saw some horseman on instagram do an exercise side passing through poles on the ground set up in a sort of Z shape but at 90° to each other so at each corner the horse had to move its hip or shoulder around as well... so naturally I want to do it too 🤣 Once she figured out what I wanted she actually did it quite well each way a couple times so we called it a day there!

Also she must have done something to upset the queen bee, Squigg. Found these pretty unpleasant bite marks on her neck... goodness knows what they got up to out there 🤦‍♀️


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Peruvian saddles and tack? 

My guy just picked one up that was on consignment at a local tack store 🤣 
It came with a cinch, crupper, a decorative piece of leather that lays over the tail, a really nice braided rawhide headstall, reins and halter/get down type of thing and a few other braided items.
It has a rawhide covered wood tree, and the leather all feels really nice and well cared for.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That’s cool! Are you going to try it out? It actually looks comfy.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Knave said:


> That’s cool! Are you going to try it out? It actually looks comfy.


If he doesn't put it on a horse, I will 🤣 It's pretty comfy to sit in just on the stand, I can see how it very well could be enjoyable to ride in!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My Christmas bonus arrived:








The half-breed mouthpiece has a little bit of a sweep and a taper to it (it's a little thinner at the very top) which I find really interesting and I think horses will really like it. 

I had ordered saddle hardware from the US about a week before I bought this bit and they both were in Vancouver at the same time last week, according to the tracking info, but the hardware must have gotten caught up in customs.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

As a maker of things, I find I get burnt out pretty easy if I'm only making custom orders. 

I set aside some time this week to make something for myself.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, that's cool. As a maker of my own bridles, I can appreciate the work that goes into it.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Pretty! Well done.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

One of my 2022 goals is to finally figure out how to train the spin. I tried a little bit last year and finally got Penny wanting to cross over in the front, and now I'm trying to get the pivot figured out. 

I've only rode a few times this month, and gave everyone at least a month or two off since we're in winter. 

I'm really proud of Penny trying here - you can see she's trying to figure out her pivot foot, sometimes getting it and sometimes taking small steps with it rather than entirely kicking her hip out.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice!!! I have an exercise that helped me a lot if you’re ever interested.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Knave said:


> Nice!!! I have an exercise that helped me a lot if you’re ever interested.



Yes please! 

It's hard to really see in the video but I was really on her with my inside leg to get her inside hind loaded and stepping under and then when I let that leg off and opened up my inside rein, I wanted her to look for the right answer and at least start turning around on her own.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

My exercise I guess just over exaggerates what you are doing. It simplifies it in my mind. It’s really helped me a lot. I will try and get Queen out today and video it. I would just explain it, but I tried that with this guy I know (really handy), and it was like without seeing it, it gets muddled. I should have stepped on his horse, and he wanted me to, but that dude was going to buck someone off. You could see it in him, and I didn’t want it to be me. Lol. Since he went to the NFR in saddle bronc, he could ride his own danged horse.

I think he did get that horse sold. I think it hurt someone too, but I can’t remember who right now…

I learned the exercise at this Al Dunning clinic. Now, I didn’t like him at all. My mother asked me to go with her, and I regretted it. He did have an apprentice who was very good though, and he taught it to me on the side. I don’t think it was something he got from Al. I’ve used it since and really like it. I always struggled teaching the spin before. So, I guess the clinic was worth it in its own way.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

We’ll see if this works. You can see Cash hasn’t done any of that in a long time, nor does he do it well. Lol. I don’t press him on spins because he’s just not going to be a show horse. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Knave said:


> We’ll see if this works. You can see Cash hasn’t done any of that in a long time, nor does he do it well. Lol. I don’t press him on spins because he’s just not going to be a show horse. Lol



Oh that's FANTASTIC! Even little Queen was getting it figured out a bit! Thanks so much! I'll definitely have to give it a try


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope it works for you!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave It can only help!!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave Your exercise helped, I think! I applied some other tips I got elsewhere and things felt better. I think the sidepass really helped when she wanted to drift off towards the barn, or turn better when it meant turning towards the barn. I think it gave her enough of a reminder to stick with me that wasn't just pulling or backing up, instead the sidepass gave her some purpose and kept her little brain engaged through the whole exercise. So thank you again!
I didn't get any videos as it was cold and windy... and we rode all over a 1/4 section doing your exercise!

The last week or so I've started graining Lola and Willa, not that they are losing weight or need it, but the daily handling is great for them. Especially Willa the wannabe brumby. The routine goes like this: I catch Lola and tie her in an adjacent pen so she can be a ping pong ball and contemplate being patient while I catch Willa. The time it's taken me to catch Willa has halved a few times since we started this new routine. She's got a wierd thing about letting me walk up to her left side to catch her, I think it's just her remembering the first few times she was haltered. But she's ok with me enough to let me put the rope around her neck from the off side and gently ask her to give me her left side. She had an outburst at this once, but otherwise has been very much OK with it. I make sure to give her a lot of loving on her left side after she is haltered, while she is having her grain, and when I'm turning her back out. She'll come around soon I'm sure. For a horse that has had 5-10 rides or whatever it is, she's had minimal handling. Last week, I trimmed her feet again, and she was really good. I needed to get my fiance to come be a distraction while I worked on her front feet as she kept trying to nibble my backside!  For safety's sake, and to not cause a fight, I still use a soft cotton rope on her back legs to first get her to pick up the foot and to make it easier for me to hold on to the foot if she tries to pull it away. When I was getting ready to trim Willa's feet, I thought I'd be smart and bring Lola in to the barn to stand in the tie stall and be a calming influence next to where I was going to be trimming feet, since she's usually such a good noodle. The whole time she was an absolute ping pong ball, pawing and rubbing and being a general nuisance... even with her grain and hay in front of her. With calving season coming up, she's going to have lots of time to stand in the barn and remember how to be a good citizen.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m glad it helped! It really has worked well with some of mine. After that’s good I like the Schiller exercise of “wanting to stay in the spin.” I just really like to get that good first.

I’m sure calving season will teach her patience! I am trying to get my head ready for taking Queen to work!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave 

I'm trying 🤣





I think I need to find some exercises for freeing up the front end, maybe start with some smooth counter arcs.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She looks so good!!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I was thinking about your counter arc statement. We do a lot of counter arcs. But, when it comes to speed, we do corners. You don’t have to have corners, but it starts out traditionally in arena corners. You take a big trot and then trot little circles in the corner and into the next back and forth. In the end, when you let them spin in the corner, they have that speed they do in the trot.

ETA- I hate the corners exercise. I don’t even know why. I think maybe it was because it was pounded into me as a child. The perks of having a father that could make a spectacular working cow horse..:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds a lot like what I do for a warmup every time I have access to an arena - usually with barrel racing in mind. I take a big trot on the fence and circle once or twice in each corner - applying a spiral or counter arc or transition depending on how the horse feels in that moment. I also use it for lope transitions as I like my horse to be able to lope out nicely in a straight line but sometimes to pick up the lope on a circle helps my hot hot horse find balance and not just charge into it when she's on her game. 

I was just thinking about counter arcs because I used them a lot when I was training the Squigg on the pattern and then kind of forgot they exist - but I feel like they will really help Penny open up a little more in the front end. I'll have to put her in a snaffle though, a bosal just doesn't let you tip their nose as easily. I think if I could get her counter arcing nicely up to a trot, that will help her athleticism in the turn around.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think you are right. Counter arcing is another thing pounded into me. Lol. I always did it at a walk though, excepting at a trot in serpentine type exercises. I am no where near counter arcing Queen yet.

See, when I asked her to sidepass originally, she took it far too serious, and any leg pressure meant sidepass over. She is an intense type animal naturally, so I just took it away from anything I was doing. I want her to come at things slowly, because I do know she takes them to an extreme. I feel like, with her, it is playing with fire. I am trying to make her come at things in a colder way.

We will see if that pays off, and she can maintain the calmness I am trying so hard to instill. I am hoping it does, but I’m also leery of what problems it may create. It’s in my head, like if I ask her always to stay chill, and that isn’t her personality, when she decides to come up am I going to be able to easily bring her back down. Without practicing up, I cannot say I can come down. It’s heavy in my mind.

Plus, now she has to go to at least some work this spring. You know how it is at work, how you can’t control when everything gets fast…


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm really just hoping for that 1% improvement every day 🤞


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Had a lovely day today. This Chinook has melted most of the snow and almost all of the ice out on the flat.

I rode both Penny and Martha. Took Penny for a lope around the hay field and worked a little bit on her spin and a couple stopping drills.

As I was catching Martha, I saw one of our bred heifers off by herself so we checked it out. Poor thing was sunken eyed and had some discharge on her tail. I suspect that she was working on aborting her calf but she seemed far too sickly for that so I trailed her to the corral. Poor Martha was pretty fresh and wanted to chase the heifer but I had to hold her at a painfully slow walk, she was pretty fretful about it at first but then her mind settled into it. 
The poor heifer wasn't dilated or pushing as if she was trying to abort her calf, so we weren't about to pull the calf (which could be dead or not) so we gave her some meds and put her up beside the barn. Hopefully things are better for her tomorrow.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope it’s just a bug!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been working really hard to finish my orders before we start calving, so haven't been doing a lot of riding. I'm considering getting a membership at the arena in town to be able to go work horses on arena things where there is good ground. This time of year, we are in an nearly endless cycle of freezing, thawing, snow and mud.

Only have a short video to share. It's interesting how harder it is to get a horse with the athletic ability of a baked potato to smoothy do a lot of maneuvers that come easily to other horses. I suppose that people are the same!

Her turnarounds to the right are coming along pretty well, but I didn't get video of those. I really liked seeing how she slowly thought through turning to the left today (it was our sticky side today so I didn't push too hard and rather just wanted her to think through it) and really made an effort to put her feet in the right places.
I've been doing a lot of stops and rollbacks the last couple rides in an effort to wake her feet up, get her in the habit of reaching with her front feet, and make those maneuvers seamless - the last clip is exactly what I'm after.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Cash understands the athleticism of a potato well. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Knave said:


> Cash understands the athleticism of a potato well. Lol


 Penny prefers to do things in slow motion unless there are cows involved 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Cash too. He tries hard with cows at least. He’s still to big to be particularly catty, but he does make an effort to be so. He still has his occasional hot days, spooking of nonsense and trying to take a few jumps. In that way I’m lucky he’s no athlete, because he’s as big and strong as they come!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Today, it seems like things may have "clicked" for miss Penny. Took her for a big trot and loped some big circles to let her get some zooms out. She even gave me a pretty alright flying change after a couple simple changes.

On the way back to the yard, we took our time and did a lot of stopping drills. She was fresh so was really forward, especially heading back to the barn. I've learned that if you set them up for success in a stop, things get better faster. Instead of just hauling on her to get her to stop when she was being forward, I asked for a half circle or sometimes a couple full circled before the stop and really rode her up into the bridle before asking for the stop. That combined with backing and turning one way or the other or before moving on gives them more to think about. She hooked on and offered me one really nice stop so I backed her a little and let her stand for a few minutes to soak it in. Because she was so forward today, her turnarounds really felt better. She offered some cadence and wanted to finish the turnaround on her own. She must have realized that she really can move her front end because I went back to the yard to show my guy her new skills and she exploded through a few rollbacks _and_ really hustled her feet through a couple turnarounds without any extra push from my end of things.


Picture of the spice cake for tax:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think it’s funny how great things are on “up” days with a horse who’s still kinda learning. Queen has killer stops now, and when we’re arguing and she’s threatening to kill me, she stops the best. Lol.

I’ve noticed her turn arounds falter more when she’s mad though. I think she’s coming solid enough about them that she thinks more about them calm than hot. Yet, her stops and her collection is better mad. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She's starting to learn where all her feet should go... 

The pretty will come later I hope lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Rode in the bridle today, I feel like she's getting consistently better every day. It's so important to remember to be present when riding - makes a huge difference!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We are full on calving now, and I unfortunately had to go to town and get 3 stitches in a finger so I am down for the evening and have time to update things here. 

Horses are all doing wonderful. Lola has picked up right where we left off, if not better. Has not offered to buck when saddled yet, and my SO put a ride on her this morning before the weather turned and she was lovely. She's definitely ready to head out and about in the big world to check cows and the like. 
Willa is getting more personable all the time too -we are finally seeing some personality there. The plan is to get Lola going somewhat consistently and then get going on Willa more. 

Penny and Martha are both doing lovely as well. I'm excited to get Martha going in a 2 rein this year!

Pictures and video for tax:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Willa is my favorite. I know I should like Lola more, but the looks of Willa have me enthralled.

What happened to your finger?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave I feel the same way too, Lola is such a border collie people pleaser that I know the favoritism should lean her way but Willa just has a little bit of something "else". She's an attention grabber and I don't think it would matter if she was a plain color or not. I can't wait to get her going undersaddle more - she is going to be wonderful as well. 

As for my finger, we were hanging a gate and I was trying to get the hinge to stop moving away while I was trying to line the holes up and the gate fell on my fingers 🙄 Nothing is broken, just nearly ripped a piece off.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Did your husband man handle the gate? My husband gets so mad at my father and I. He says we manhandle everything and someone’s fingers or hands are always left damaged.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave Yep, he was handling the end that dropped 😆 Just bad timing all around. Usually I would have brought some blocks to set the gate on but it was the nicest day of the year so far and we wanted to hurry up and get the gate hung so we could work horses 🙄


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

He’s like me. I’m sorry for you. Husband would complain to you all about it. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave Since you liked her, a grabbed this video of Willa being her fabulous self while I was taking some salt out for them.
Willa April 15/22


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I just love her! I can’t tell if it’s only how she looks, or if it’s just the whole thing that is her. I think she’s special.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We are busy busy calving so here are some pictures of the girls lately:


















First ride on the Ol' Squigg in almost a year. Terrible quality picture, it is what it is








With all these other horses, she's been put on the back burner. After being a bit tight and wanting to buck (14 years old and will always be a little bit of a bronc) we managed to trot through the cows and I think she was pretty happy to be involved for once.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She’s very pretty!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Martha got to wear a big kid bit for the first time the other day. She wasn't very sure about it when I first went to bridle her, but when I got it on and adjusted, she worked it a brief moment and then held onto it. I didn't ride much with it, mostly just hung out by the roundpen while my guy played with Willa a bit. Martha rolled the cricket here and there and then nearly dozed off with her bottom lip just a'hanging and drooling lol!









Every mare on the place is in season right now so it's just a whirlwind of hormones out there. We had planned to take Lola for her first ride out in the cows but she had the wiggles something terrible so we just opted to pony her through again. 










And yesterday, I finally got a long awaited lesson in tying off to doctor. We have a handful of yearlings that got essentially orphaned as calves when we had a wreck moving the herd last year, so we didn't take them to town in hopes that they would grow over the winter but they are still just small and orphan-looking. So, we made the decision to use them for working horses and roping. After Penny had a small meltdown at the first critter I roped, I took the opportunity to track it around the pen and getting her feet broke loose so she doesn't just want to stop when I dally, and then we laid the critter down, I fumbled through trying to stack a few half hitches on my horn before getting off to set the ropes. Definitely wasn't going to win any time prizes but we got it figured out 😅

Pictured is Penny being a star


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

If I have to, I have gotten off to tie something down, but to be honest it scares the daylights out of me! So, of course my horses are expected to tolerate it without me ever really working on it. Luckily the times I’ve had to they have. 

I think my husband enjoys teaching it and doing it. I don’t know why it bothers me so much. It’s maybe that I feel there is a lot to think about(?). I mean, there is the horse and what they are doing, the rope to think about twice. Once where it is connected to the animal and once for the other side coming off the horn. There is the animal you have roped to deal with, and “don’t you take a step forward horse! Oh crap, now it’s getting the best of me, and horse please back up, no, no, don’t get worried. We’re okay. Oh, good, you backed up.”

I spend the whole time feeling like someone is going to die. Be it the animal tied to the horse, the horse, me… lol. Yet, you have to do it when you have to do it!

Martha looks good in her big girl bit! It makes her face look even more dainty.

I don’t have any cycling mares this spring. So, I am sitting here eating breakfast and stalking Queen to see when she’s going to pee to do another P-test. There is no way for me to get it without scooping it off the ground. It’s just not possible. This will be the third one to confirm she’s bred, and then I’m just going to have to stop questioning things. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave it's always given me a lot of anxiety too, but I want to get comfortable with it so when the need arises, I can do it safely. There's usually only two of us when something needs roped, so I need to get comfortable with tying off, especially if we have a mix of green horses and solid horses. 

I used one of my short lines as a neck rope and I think I will continue to do that, maybe even build a more sophisticated version with rawhide. Having the neck rope makes it so that the horse has no choice but to face up, so that gives me a little more confidence. I have seen ways to tie off in a quick release manner so that you can take your coils with you and pulling on them will pop your rope loose. That would be my preferred way of doing it, but the fork of my saddle doesn't have enough necessary lip to bind the rope against. So, I have to commit and half hitch it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

So for the neck rope I take the other end of the rope with me. Now, I’ve never tied down with a cow. They are lucky I will rope a cow at all! Lol. Now with Cash the saddle tries to pull off on cows because he doesn’t have withers… but I figure to tie a cow down I need another person, because I can’t figure how a single person could get it done unless they were a lot handier than I ever will be. So, with calves I just take a billion dallies (like 5) and keep ahold of that other end, and don’t actually half hitch. I guess it wouldn’t come off, but it gives me some hope that if the worst happened something would give. Then having the other end I could wap a horse with it to keep him straight.

I just don’t have confidence doing it. I should be like you and practice, but I don’t love practicing with a live animal because I’m scared, and with a log I don’t figure I’m actually doing anything much. I guess I do practice with the log, which may be why I have had good luck when I end up having no other choice.

Husband has been practicing this loop that knocks a cow down for if you are alone. It’s a figure eight, which puts one loop around the head and the other on the front legs. He’s getting good at it! My oldest daughter practices it too. I don’t know what I’d do if I knocked her down alone anyways, so I haven’t. Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

If you could explain to me how the method works that would be quick release I would love to know it! That might make some of my fear go away.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The only thing with the quick release method is that your horse absolutely needs to keep the rope TIGHT because the rope between saddle horn and critter is what keeps the slack locked off. 

This is one way I've tried:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That makes sense! I guess you would really have to trust your horse though.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Cleaned up my wittle racehorse today 🥰


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yesterday my guy took advantage of the goof weather to run away from the cows and pick up some things about an hour and a half away, leaving me in charge of the heifers. 

Not long after he left, a heifer seemed to be starting to work on a calf, so instead of just twiddling my thumbs watching her, I got Martha in and rode her around the yard a bit while keeping an eye on the heifer. 
Did a lot of lope transitions with Martha, and trying to get her softened up a little bit. It's almost like she does the right things in a little bit of a panic without knowing why she's doing it. 

Fast forward to watching the heifer lay down and give a couple serious efforts at pushing and only getting 1 foot out, I decided to see if I could get her in. I went in on foot because I didn't want to stir the rest of the heifers up with a horse unless I had to. Got the heifer into the chute and gloved up to try to get the calves other foot up so I could pull it. After an exhausting battle of trying to push its head back in and quickly get the leg up before she pushed and took away any progress I made, I didn't have any successes. By this time, my guy was well on his way back so I gave a few more tries before having a sit down and some water. He was able to get both legs up but couldn't get the shoulders to clear the poor heifers pelvis, so ultimately, we ended up taking her to visit the vet for a c-section. 

Both are doing well today, thankfully. I am exhausted, and my arm is bruised up from fighting against her contractions 😩


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m glad she lived, and baby too!

I know exactly what you mean about Martha.


----------



## Sombrablu (9 mo ago)

Your horses are beautiful, your dog videos are hilarious and well narrated haha!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

We tagged some calves yesterday and paired them out to go be with the rest of the herd. Mostly we took the opportunity to work on our horses (Penny and my guys gelding were both being awful quirky about roping yesterday) and we did a lot of missing lol!

I tried to get some video with my phone shoved in my waistband, I thought it gave an .... interesting perspective 🤣

First part if thr video, I miss the calf terribly.

Second part, I snagged the calf roped by back legs as it ran completely through my loop. My guy and the tags were over on the other side of the pen so I walked the little guy in thay direction and out of the corner so we could get it tagged quickly. Ive named his mom Gustina, because we were calling her Fat Mouse for a while and that just wouldn't do. Naturally, I thought of Gus Gus from Cinderella. Right after the shot where you see my guy walk through the frame, I undally and circle him and the calf to get between Gustina and him so she doesn't squash him 😅







And then when we were trying to get them paired out, Penny slipped on the straw and we crashed. I got mostly out of the way, only had part of my leg rolled on. She's not sore or anything from it, but somehow my back hurts this morning? So I'm taking the morning off after my 5am check on heifers and having coffee in bed.

To add to yesterdays happenings, I checked the main herd with Martha later in thr day and found a cow with a retained placenta (we usually just say she hasn't "cleaned"), and managed to get her paired up with her calf to bring in to be treated. This momma cow was mad and wanted every chance she could to run away and her poor calf didn't know what was going on. Battled with her all the way to the trail that leads right to the corral (had 200 yds to go) and she drops the placenta 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m sorry!! I hope it feels better after the day off! I’m glad Penny is not hurt at least.

It was an interesting perspective. I kinda liked it. What are you roping with though? I kept thinking it looked like a waxed cotton, and then thinking you are crazy. Lol. I know people like them, but I am not one of them.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave 

It's a treated cotton, I can't remember what all it was soaked in. Linseed, neatsfoot and who knows what else 🤣 I found it to be heavier than a waxed cotton, and didn't go through the stage (aka first 70 critters roped with it 🙄) where the wax is really grippy and doesn't allow for much sliding and when it does slide it's not smooth, among other things. I have a waxed cotton as well and I don't enjoy it yet. I've been told to trust the process with it but I find myself always reaching for my treated rope instead.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

So, the only waxed cotton I’ve played with at all was not sticky! It was something out of a trade box, and that sucker was so fast I was pretty sure I would die using it for much of anything. I don’t even think rubber would have slowed it down on the horn, and the loop was too fast. Everything was fast!

I wish I was a cool kind of person who roped with something punchy, like a cotton or a poly or a riata. That would be neat. I just am so basic. Lol. I have a new nylon five strand, but husband keeps stealing it. I think it’s a bit too fast on the horn, but it does throw a pretty loop. This spring I’ve just used one of those red tick ropes because I have one cut down to like 40’ for some reason and my competence on a colt prefers less in my hand.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Waxed cottons are wierd. They're fast until they aren't for a long while. Meaning, they're fast on the horn and everything until things get going hot enough for the wax to grab. Not a lot of fun for roping critters out in the pasture. 

I just bought a 5 strand nylon myself, I think 50', for dragging calves. I love my cotton rope but it just wears me out some days. 

One day I'd love to use a reata here and there, but right now I feel like I would just be an absolute hazard with one 😅


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m pretty sure I’d be a hazard with the riata or any form of cotton. 😂 I would love to try a riata, just to see what it feels like, but I doubt I’d be any good with it. I like weight, so I wish I was competent with a poly and I would buy a weighted poly. My husband ropes with one most of the time, and my oldest daughter likes a poly, but I don’t like the timing. Lol. I like setting a trap that stands up. I think I’m stuck with a plain old ranch type rope for the most part.

For a while I was roping with a heavy nylon. Now, I loved that rope. It was heavy and thick and always threw a perfect loop. Husband hated that I used it and called it a cable. It was stiff as they come, and I really liked it. You couldn’t seem to miss! Yet, if things are going really fast, you can’t let it run through your hand. It throws a coil over your wrist! I decided it was a bit too dangerous that way to keep using.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Busy week this week!

Took a page out of your book, @Knave and had the guy pony me and Lola for her first ride out in the cows. She's coming to really not enjoy the roundpen (can't blame her) so I saddled her, loped her off each way and then climbed aboard and he ponied us out. He tried to let me do as much as I could and had the other horse there to prevent any runaways lol. I literally tied a short line to the halter for reins... next time I'll use a long nylon mecate I have and tie it to the halter so i can have proper reins and a lead rope. She was really good, sulled up a little bit after a big climb but we got lined out and trotted back down the hill (didnt really want to trot down the hill but I was happy her feet were moving so we went with it). 

Even "chased" a couple cows! A couple more tours like this and I'll feel better about being turned loose! I'm considering trying to find a friend with an arena I could haul to and get some rides in a big but somewhat controlled envrionment. There's just no safe place to do that here right now, we have harrows and equipment out in the yard, corrals are strewn with hay and straw, just nothing is really ideal for just trying to get more of a handle on a young horse - can only do so much in a roundpen. 

Picture of the gorgeous gorgeous girl:









Later this week, Penny, Martha and I are heading to my folks place to get their cows sorted, branded and hauled out to community pastures so I am trying to get some air in both of them as sorting can sometimes be a marathon and my dad doesn't ride his horses in preparation to handle big days, just expects them to have enough gas in the tank to run and run and run. Both of his horses are getting up there in age, so I'd rather put some wet saddle blankets on my horses than have him cripple his. The challenge is setting things up so I'm in the position to be able to take on more of the miles - my mom and I have discussed this and we have a plan 😂 

Picture of Penny for tax:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I just bridled over the halter, and it was the same. Husband let me do as much as I could, but was there for a last resort. I’ve never done that before, but I took the idea from your journal, where you ponied the two at work just for them to see how life goes. I was so jealous of your doing that, and I kept talking to husband about how I wished we could do that, but with me riding Queen.

I love the results it led to. Like you, I don’t have a safe space for much colt riding. Oh, I rode Queen, but we have no round corral or anything like that. I started her in the open. The riding I did on her last year was all mostly just little things. She was so young.

This spring I couldn’t even lope circles because of the footing, and had done so little with her and it was like, “well Queen, Lucy is out, you are in, and let’s go to work.” She’s a hot type of horse, and so I think being tied off didn’t let her get panicked. She’d have a problem or be worried, but she couldn’t work herself up very far. I feel like it made the whole process so much easier, and I’m really happy with how she did overall on spring work.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The last time I updated here, my horses weren't slicked out yet. Sure surprising how one day, all of a sudden, they are slick and shiny. 


























I dont really have much of an update, we are on the tail end of calving season and just trying to figure out what way is up. Branding day is coming up, and I can't remember what I did this week? I know I must have been busy with something but today I looked at my week planner and suddenly it was Friday. I thought I had a few more days left in this week 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, she looks even better now! ❤


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I love summer coats. They look great!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a small highlight reel of what life looks like lately:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Your spins are coming around! It’s very pretty, and the red calf and all his hair made me smile.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@Knave We ended up pulling 7 or 8 highland calves off of their mothers this year. Their mothers are just too old and their milkers, while producing, are in terrible condition and most of the calves couldnt get latched on. They are unpleasant and mostly psycho to handle, so to try to milk any of them out so the little guys could get started would mean roping each one. They herd like a flock of birds and run blindly under pressure. Even yearlings that we still have who havent been with their crazy mothers since weaning are notably difficult to deal with.

We found new mothers for most of them and bought a milk cow for the rest. If it were up to us, the highlands would not exist here anymore, but unfortunately, we are being paid to keep them alive.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That sounds like a frustrating mess! They are cute though!

A couple years ago I tried to convince my father to buy a group of calves at the auction for roping steers, but he told me where I could shove it. Lol. I thought they were so cute! They sold super cheap too, and the calves we bought went super high, but that was his problem. He said you’d never get anything out of them after the year.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The only group that they seem to be worth anything to is hobby farmers/acreage types.
We get kicked in the pants if we take any of the calves or yearlings to a regular sale. If they were nice to deal with, I wouldn't resent them so much but they just aren't 😅


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ugh! I’m sorry. We got to see one at the ag day and it was super sweet. They said two are sweet and the others are jerks. I rode the steer! Lol


----------



## Firstdownkiller (8 mo ago)

QHriderKE said:


> I think it's time for me to start one of these - with 2 coming 3 year olds this year and 3 others between the ages of 6 and 13 it will be fun to keep track of things!
> 
> I'll start with the oldest - Squiggy, she's going to be 14 this year. I've had her for 13 of those years. She's my finished barrel horse, so mostly I just ride her for the pure joy of it and to keep her in good shape. She gets the winters off, so she's fat n sassy right now.
> Here's a few pictures and videos of my star girl
> ...


I love the red dun especially. All of your ladies are beauts!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Somehow got myself teamed up with a photographer to get some photos for her portfolio and some for my personal use... while we were out scoping out good places for pictures, I noticed a cow in the wrong field so just went over to put her where she needed to be. The good creek crossing there was flooded out so I had to go around and cross the boggy spring that feeds into the creek. Penny being her dramatic self lead to this masterpiece: (it's a screenshot of a picture from the photographers computer, absolute quality killing recipe there)

How's my eq? 🤣


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd frame that photo and put it on my wall.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I'd frame that photo and put it on my wall.


Yes indeed! What a fabulous picture! I'd make copies for beloved relatives as well as the framed one on my wall.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, great photo!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

(duplicate)


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I figured I would share a couple more pictures from the shoot..


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

ALSO - Lola had her first big ride outside (her last one was last fall - so I'm not counting it). She's had over a week off and was awful grouchy in the roundpen so we decided to just go. She was mostly very forward - wanted to just trot out and go somewhere. Not terribly spooky at anything, even the cows we bamoozled by trotting directly through. She did have a bit of a fit going up a hill when she wanted to go back down and the "boss" wanted to go up. After a bit of a discussion, he got her walking up nicely and called that a small win and we made our way back down through the trees on a deer trail. "Trees are good for steering!" he said.

















June 8, 2022







youtube.com





I think the bosal we are using currently is too hard for her - she gets awful grouchy about it swinging on her face when it gets bumped. I may try a snaffle on her a little or make a soft latigo bosal for her. I do have a softer bosal but I don't think it's right for colts at her stage - it's kind of reserved for ones at the stage where they think they know what they're doing and need a little bit of an attention getter.

With all that, I think she is nearly ready for me to take over and possibly haul to a friends arena that is safe, and gives me the opportunity to put a little bit of a nicer handle on her if I can.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I absolutely love the photos! I couldn’t watch the video, but that’s awesome about the ride!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful photos. Living here in the city, it's nice to know there's some open country left.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This one is phenomenal! this is the one to blow up and put on your wall.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

After a month of branding and scrambling to get cows out, it's hay time. Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of pictures to share. Ive started riding Lola out of the roundpen myself, weve rode some in a bigger pen adjacent to the branding pen, in the branding pen, and have gone out for walks to check salt in the cows. Shes getting the look of a big kid now:


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

She looks terrific.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

She really does look different! She’s lost that baby-ness all at once it looks like. I’m so glad you’re riding her out now! That’s super exciting.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She really had a glow up this Spring!
Here we are trailing a heifer around for funsies:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Is she three or four this year? I’m wondering when to expect Queen’s glow up. Lol


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Knave said:


> Is she three or four this year? I’m wondering when to expect Queen’s glow up. Lol


4 this year. Last year, her hip height and wither height played leapfrog constantly. She was butt high still early this year but is getting leveled out again now. 
I dont know if it's true or not but it sure seems like appendix QHs with a lot of thoroughbred influence take a little longer to get filled out.


----------

